# Tag der Meerforelle 2006



## oh-nemo (10. Januar 2006)

In diesem Jahr findet der "TdM" am 25.& 26.3. in und um Neustadt  statt.
Wie siehts aus ,rechtzeitig paar Appartements oder Wohnwagen in Pelzerhaken anmieten?
Da können wir schön beim Bierchen "klugschietern"
Hier paar Info´s auf Kalles Homepage :m
http://www.kalles-angelshop.de/tdm06.htm

Interesse besteht bei:

1.Gernot (RR)
2.Jelle (Blauortsand)
3.Jörg (oh-nemo)
4.Maddin
5.Peter (petipet)
6.Dennis (Sylverpasi) im silbernen 666 Passat :q
7.Vossi (Dorschdiggler)
8.Uwe (Reppi)
9.Josi HH
10.Jörg (Medo)
11.Mario (marioschreiber) ohne Übernachtung.....? 
12.Heiko(Gnilftz) ? Übernachtung ?
13.Hendrik ? Übernachtung ? 

Karsten Berlin,ReneK. & Fly-Siegi (besorgen sich selber Unterkünfte)


----------



## Rausreißer (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Also Pelzerhaken, genau gesagt ?
Tja, also ich glaube das wird was. #6 

Gernot #h


----------



## oh-nemo (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Also Pelzerhaken, genau gesagt ?
> Tja, also ich glaube das wird was. #6
> 
> Gernot #h


Sauber Gernot,auf Dich kann man sich verlassen #6
Mal sehen wie das mit den Unterkünften am besten geht.
Eigentlich brauchen wir ja nur 1 Appartement für 20 Leute


----------



## oh-nemo (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Hab mal gegoogelt.
Haustyp D ,Nebensaison , 8 Pers. 79,- €
http://www.ostseeferiendorf.de/


----------



## Maddin (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Jörg #6 

Wäre gern dabei! Angeln is da Nebensache, oder?:q

Aber das: An- und Abreise ist nur Samstags möglich 
haut ja nicht ganz hin


----------



## Blauortsand (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Also Pelzerhaken, genau gesagt ?
> Tja, also ich glaube das wird was. #6
> 
> Gernot #h




Dabei - gernot regelst du das wieder ???


----------



## oh-nemo (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Jörg #6
> 
> Wäre gern dabei! Angeln is da Nebensache, oder?:q


Ja, da wird nur den Kommentaren der Fachleute "gelauscht".
Tagsüber gehen wir in den Neustädter Hafen und angeln auf Hering  
und kaufen uns bei den Nebenerwerbsfischen paar Ü90er :q
Dann wird Abends gefeiert bis der Arzt kommt :q

Ne,da kann man auch fischen.Ist aber sekundär.


----------



## theactor (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

HI,

ach - ich würd' ja echt ZUU gerne .. aber :r |uhoh: #q #q 

Nicht zu ändern #t 

|wavey:


----------



## oh-nemo (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> ach - ich würd' ja echt ZUU gerne .. aber :r |uhoh: #q #q
> 
> ...


Sönke,Du kannst ja Samstach direkt nach der "Schicht" anreisen.
Wir werden Dich schon noch erkennen  :q


----------



## oh-nemo (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Ich schreib mal die "Interessierten" in den Beitrag #1
Wenn wir eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit suchen,sollten wir vielleicht
doch auf einen Campingplatz zurückgreifen,da es sich ja doch nur um 1 Übernachtung handelt.

Interesse besteht bei:

Gernot (RR)
Jelle (Blauortsand)
Jörg (oh-nemo)
Maddin

PS. ich kenn da noch paar


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Na dann freu ich mich, euch mal wieder zu sehen :m....... Mal sehen... Vielleicht bleib ich ja auch über Nacht, aber dann in meinem Passarati.... Ich hätte dann noch ein Platz frei zum Kuscheln....... Wie sieht´s mit Vossidiggler aus? Der wollte doch glaub ich letztes Jahr mit mir kuscheln oder wer war dat noch????


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Ist eigentlich schon bekannt, welche Strände befischt werden dürfen?


----------



## Flala - Flifi (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Moin!

Wir werden auch, wie die letzten Jahre, mit ein paar Leuten vor Ort sein, haben allerdings schon unsere Standardunterkunft in Heiligenhafen klargemacht.
Gibt es schon irgendwo detailliertere Infos über die Modalitäten des "Tages der Megarelle"?
Darf diesmal in ganz Ostholstein gefischt werden, dann müßten wir aus unserem Appartmentbunker in Heiligenhafen morgens nämlich nur 10 Minuten Fußmarsch in Kauf nehmen und wären in erfolgversprechenden Fanggebieten (außer bei NW 6).
Wär ja nett, am Rande der Veranstaltung mal ein paar Boardies persönlich kennenzulernen, wo ich schon dem Flensburger Treffen eine Woche vorher aus dienstlichen Gründen fernbleiben muß.

Gruß!

Martin


----------



## oh-nemo (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann freu ich mich, euch mal wieder zu sehen :m....... Mal sehen... Vielleicht bleib ich ja auch über Nacht, aber dann in meinem Passarati.... Ich hätte dann noch ein Platz frei zum Kuscheln....... Wie sieht´s mit Vossidiggler aus? Der wollte doch glaub ich letztes Jahr mit mir kuscheln oder wer war dat noch????


Dennis,denk dran...Wathose schützt vor Schwangerschaft :q   ...und versau mir nich den Vossi.
Strände die befischt werden,guck halt mal hier
http://www.kalles-angelshop.de/tdm06.htm


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Jau dange Jörch :m......

Du der Vossi ist gaaanz schlimmer Du...:q:q:q


----------



## oh-nemo (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Jau dange Jörch :m......
> 
> Du der Vossi ist gaaanz schlimmer Du...:q:q:q


Das kann ich mir gaanich vorstellen #d


----------



## JunkieXL (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

hmmm ma schaun vielleicht komm ich auch, penn dann aber im Auto  ma kucken ob ich da Zeit hab


----------



## petipet (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Ich bin dabei.

Gruß...Peter#6


----------



## oh-nemo (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				petipet schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin dabei.
> 
> Gruß...Peter#6


Sauber #6
Endlich mal zu erfahren wo  51°....sonstwo liegt :q


----------



## theactor (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Hi,

aber eines ist sicher: mein Handy werde in der Nacht ausstellen...
@Vossi&Co :q  

|wavey:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

#c ........wie komme ich denn zu so einem zweifelhaften Ruf |kopfkrat 

@ Passerati......

würde das Angebot ja gerne annehmen, aber eine Nacht im Vorzelt ist tausendmal besser :q 

Das mit der Grossraumbutze ist ja nicht schlecht, aber bei einigen Äusserungen hier, würde ich des Nachts sicher etwas ängstlich sein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@Handyausschaltor


Feigling Feigling :q 

@ Maddin...... also Freitag Anreise und Samsatg Abend wieder wech, das lass ich gelten ..... weniger nich :q 

@ All

na klar bin ich dabei...... soll ich Angelgeschirr mitbringen |kopfkrat


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Dorschdiggler@ All

soll ich Angelgeschirr mitbringen |kopfkrat[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Nööö lass ma schön zu Hause den Kram... Jörch will auch ma Silber fangen :m:q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Nööö lass ma schön zu Hause den Kram... Jörch will auch ma Silber fangen :m:q



#d #d #d 

abgelehnt.......erstmal muss der Herr aus BM lernen mit der Fliegenpeitsch umzugehen...dann sollte er mir schleunigst die versprochene Spinnrute (Sammelbestellung lieber Jörg) zukommen lassen und dann gaaaanz vielleicht darf er mal silbern .... wenn Gnilftz nichts dagegen hat :q :q :q :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Naaaaa ist da was an mir vorbeigeschwommen |kopfkrat??? Wieso ne Sammelbestellung??? Wurde da wieder was ohne mich bestellt :q:q:q....


----------



## Reppi (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Joerch Du läßt nach.......keine PN....|evil:    
Plant mich mal ein........:q :q , dass Brassenditschen geht diesmal erst ne Woche später los..........und ich habe URLAUB vom 20.03-09.04. !!!!
Joerch & Bratnase
Wat is mit Als im Frühjahr......


----------



## Jan77 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Da mir Gernot schon im Dezember von diesem netten Event erzählt hat|director: , werde ich am Samstag auch mal vorbeischauen. Angelzeuch nehm ich dann mal vorsichtshalber mit#g


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Jau Jan. Komm mal lang da. Es kann ja auch sein, dass man zwischen dem |bla: mal kurz Zeit hat, dort zu Angeln :q.... Ist die letzten Jahre immer mal wieder vorgekommen wurde berichtet :q.


----------



## JosiHH (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Da bin ich doch dabei|wavey: 

Wer macht denn das Zimmer klar? Einmal bitte Nichtraucher....
Kann evtl.auch mal nen Freund in Neustadt fragen wg. Unterkunft.
War Campingplatz auch ok??

Josi


----------



## Medo (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

dabei!

tante gernot macht ne hütte klar?
ich verlass mich voll auf euch... und diesmal schleppe ich das gerödel nicht mit...

@tanteg

seh zu das wir ne bude mit grillplatz drinn bekommen, das ist pflicht


----------



## marioschreiber (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> ... und diesmal schleppe ich das gerödel nicht mit!


 
Aber dein "Schlepptop" !
Must doch Liveberichte hier ins AB senden ! 
Und denk an Broders Handynummer, falls wir nachts noch fachliche Fragen haben ! 

Mitlerweile dürftet ihr mitbekommen haben: Ich bin dabei !
Nur pennen werde ich wohl nicht da....


----------



## oh-nemo (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Joerch Du läßt nach.......keine PN....|evil:
> Plant mich mal ein........:q :q , dass Brassenditschen geht diesmal erst ne Woche später los..........und ich habe URLAUB vom 20.03-09.04. !!!!
> Joerch & Bratnase
> Wat is mit Als im Frühjahr......


Mönsch Uwe,
direkt vorher sind wir warscheinlich mit paar Leudden 4 Tage auf Als und mit der Family mach ich erst in der letzten Aprilwoche ne Runde Dänien.
Übrigens stehe ich noch bei Dir mit € 25,- in der Schuld (AB-Kuddertour)
naja...wird ja bei mir auch nicht schlecht,der Schnöde Mammon.... 

@Vossi,die Stöcke hatte ich noch nicht bestellt.
Melde Dich doch kurz falls noch Interesse besteht.


----------



## JosiHH (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Hmmmm... Gerüchte sagen, dass die Campingplätze in und um Neustadt erst Ostern ihre Pforten öffnen.

Gibbet denn schon Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten? Jugendherberge?

@Reppi
Hab doch glatt noch 2 schöne Führer für dich#h 

Josi


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Gerüchte und böse Zungen sagen, dass in Jörg´s Vor- und Hintergarten noch Plätze für diverse Zelte frei sind :q:q:q....


----------



## DerDuke (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Würd ja auch gerne teilnehmen, aber am Wochenende vorher ist ja auch schon die Veranstaltung bei den Flensburgern. ;+ 

Ich glaub ich muss jetzt langsam mal mit meiner Regierung verhandeln! |uhoh: 
Die Übernachtung ist für mich mittlerweile kein Problem mehr, brauche nur einen etwas größeren Parkplatz für meine "fahrende Angelhütte". #6


----------



## Rausreißer (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				DerDuke schrieb:
			
		

> Würd ja auch gerne teilnehmen, aber am Wochenende vorher ist ja auch schon die Veranstaltung bei den Flensburgern. ;+
> 
> Ich glaub ich muss jetzt langsam mal mit meiner Regierung verhandeln! |uhoh:
> Die Übernachtung ist für mich mittlerweile kein Problem mehr, brauche nur einen etwas größeren Parkplatz für meine "fahrende Angelhütte". #6




Ich glaub ich nehme ne Woche Urlaub... |kopfkrat 
Und dann gehts ab. #: 

Ist doch genau die richtige Zeit.

Gernot #h


----------



## Medo (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				DerDuke schrieb:
			
		

> Würd ja auch gerne teilnehmen, aber am Wochenende vorher ist ja auch schon die Veranstaltung bei den Flensburgern. ;+
> 
> Ich glaub ich muss jetzt langsam mal mit meiner Regierung verhandeln! |uhoh:
> Die Übernachtung ist für mich mittlerweile kein Problem mehr, brauche nur einen etwas größeren Parkplatz für meine "fahrende Angelhütte". #6


 

das original kannste zu beiden events mitbringen:k 

dat wird bestimmt alle:q


----------



## dat_geit (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Jepp, isch gesell mich dazu und frage mich allerdings was wir mit Unterkünften sollen, wenn das ein 48 Std Angeln ist?????|kopfkrat

Ich denke mal wir knacken gar nicht und fischen uns durch, denn Bierchen und Klönen kriegen wir doch so by the way hin oder?


----------



## hornhechteutin (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Moin Moin ,


			
				dat_geit schrieb:
			
		

> Jepp, isch gesell mich dazu und frage mich allerdings was wir mit Unterkünften sollen, wenn das ein 48 Std Angeln ist?????|kopfkrat
> 
> Ich denke mal wir knacken gar nicht und fischen uns durch, denn Bierchen und Klönen kriegen wir doch so by the way hin oder?


:q  stimmt Andy , was brauchen wir Unterkünfte wo es doch den Strand und nen Schlafsack gibt . Die haben alle wohl nicht gedient wie wir :m :q :q :q :q 

Ach ja da es ein Heimspiel ist , habe ich auch schon mal ne Anmeldung raus :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> 
> :q  stimmt Andy , was brauchen wir Unterkünfte wo es doch den Strand und nen Schlafsack gibt . Die haben alle wohl nicht gedient wie wir :m :q :q :q :q
> 
> ...



Das ist gut so.... Weiter machen mit Dienst..... Weggetreten...... Und wenn Du schön Abends nach Hause fährst, werd ich es mir in meinem Schlafsack im Kofferraum meines Kombis gemütlich machen lol:q.....

@Ändy.... Freut mich, dass Du Dich doch noch dazu durchringen konntest....... #6#6#6


----------



## Hendrik (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

jepp - bin auch dabei :m  freue mich schon tierisch, werd mich gleich anmelden!


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Gut so Henne #6... Dann kannst Du ja mit mir im Passarati kuscheln, wenn Vossi nicht möchte!


----------



## oh-nemo (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Gut so Henne #6... Dann kannst Du ja mit mir im Passarati kuscheln, wenn Vossi nicht möchte!


Henner #h bei uns gibts gekühlte Getränke und Mefo-Döntjes vom feinsten


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Jo Jörg.... Deswegen halte ich mich ja auch bei euch auf und ich bring auch wat feines zum Lutschen mit!


----------



## Hendrik (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

@Jörg - gut so, wird eigentlich auch gefischt nebenbei :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> *ich bring auch wat feines zum Lutschen mit*!



was ist denn damit gemeint #c #c #c


----------



## oh-nemo (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Hendrik schrieb:
			
		

> @Jörg - gut so, wird eigentlich auch gefischt nebenbei :q


Da geh ich doch mal von aus :m
Und Abends wird halt die 47er Meerforelle beim "Getränk" zur 80er :q 
Ne,da ist ja auch ein Rahmenprogramm.Mal sehen was Herr Rohde
(Kalles Angelshop) und die Herren von R&R sich so haben einfallen lassen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Ich hoffe, dass die Jungs endlich mal einen richtig starken Besatz besetzt haben, damit da endlich mal viel Fisch zu sehen ist :q......


----------



## Karstein (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Werden auch aufschlagen, René ist schon mit Quartiersuche beauftragt. 
Ein wenig Metallbaderei wär nich ganz verkehrt, hab schon Nichtsfang-Entzugserscheinungen. 

Wassen eigentlich mit der Marzipan-Fraktion los, die hab ich hierzu noch gar nich gelesen? 

Hafenkatze & Gnülftz, seid ihr auch dabei?


----------



## dat_geit (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

genau, genau mit nicht fangen können wir gut diesen und Unterkünfte braucht man nicht, ist doch schon fast Sommer......


----------



## Gnilftz (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Wassen eigentlich mit der Marzipan-Fraktion los, die hab ich hierzu noch gar nich gelesen?
> 
> Hafenkatze & Gnülftz, seid ihr auch dabei?



Wenn ich nich arbeiten muss, bin ich bestimmt vor Ort. Ansonsten halt nach Feierabend. :q 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## oh-nemo (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Werden auch aufschlagen



Karsten,das ist ja Cool #6
Plant mal Pelzerhaken als Übernachtungsrevier ein.
Hat dann den Vorteil..... das man sich auch abends sieht  |wavey:


----------



## Karstein (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Jooo Jörg, euch Bande lasse ich mir doch nicht entgehen - nach DEN Legenden, die ich von den letzten Treffen vernommen hatte! :m

Freu´mich schon dolle drauf. Und klar, wir nächtigen im pelzigen Haken - wenn wir überhaupt zum Schlafen kommen? Gibt viel zu viel zu klönen und lachen mit euch! 

Denke mal, wir parken uns in der Unterkunft von Siegi und René.

Grüßle gen OH

Karstein


----------



## oh-nemo (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Jooo Jörg, euch Bande lasse ich mir doch nicht entgehen - nach DEN Legenden, die ich von den letzten Treffen vernommen hatte! :m
> 
> Grüßle gen OH
> 
> Karstein


Ooohooh 
Vom letzten mal munkelt man ja wildeste Geschichten.
Speziell der Wohnwagen von ....Medo,Gernot,Jelle und Vossi war wohl sehr begehrt 
Mein Tip für alle nicht Teilnehmenden---------> :m Nachts Handy aus  :q
Ich werde wohl mal n guten Schluck für den Abend organisieren müssen 
Greetz nach Bärlin |wavey:


----------



## Karstein (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Da ich die Vorlieben meiner beiden lieben Holstentor-Anrainer kenne, werde ich wohl auch ´nen Islay im leichten Gepäck haben. 

Zum Norwegentreffen sehen wir uns nicht, Jörg?


----------



## hornhechteutin (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Moin Moin ,


> Speziell der Wohnwagen von ....Medo,Gernot,Jelle und Vossi war wohl sehr begehrt


*TATÜTATA* Jörg

Ein Schlemm wer da was böses denkt :q :q :q :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Speziell der Wohnwagen von ....Medo,Gernot,Jelle und Vossi war wohl sehr begehrt





Hatten die Jungs nicht ziemlich gerötete Augen am nächsten Morgen....??? Da war doch was oder soll ich lieber sagen, da ging doch was :q:q:q.......:k


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

bevor hier Gerüchte aufkommen.....

wir hatten nur gerötete Augen, weil der verdammte Rauch vom Qualmen so schlecht abgezogen ist 

@ Karsten

wenn Du Koje bei René und Siegi machst, dann kannst Du das Blechgetackle auch zu Hause lassen :q :q


----------



## oh-nemo (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Norwegentreffen sehen wir uns nicht, Jörg?


Leider nicht.
Wenn das Spektakel im Sommer stattfinden würde könnte ich doch glatt meine Family mal mitnehmen.Wär doch mal ein "Anstoß  "
Frau und Sohn könnten shoppen und ich würde mich um das Wesentliche kümmern 
Im Feb. hab ich hier "kleinbeizugeben" da im März und April schon diverse Wochenenden "draufgehen".
So,ich "darf" gleich wieder in den Wald und Holz machen und meine Kumpels fischen  
Der übernäxte Winter kommt bestimmt :q


----------



## Karstein (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> @ Karsten
> 
> wenn Du Koje bei René und Siegi machst, dann kannst Du das Blechgetackle auch zu Hause lassen :q :q



@ Vossi: Don´t panic, ich packe ein paar Federn und was mit AFTM-Beschriftung als Alibi ein - das Geraffel wird sowieso nicht nass, wie ich die Lage vor Ort einschätze! :q 

@ Jörg: hätten wir mal eher drüber schnacken sollen - gegenüber von Jirko´s Event-Hotel ist der wunderschöne Tierpark, da hätten Deine Lieben bestimmt Gefallen dran gefunden! Na, sehen wir uns im März, ist auch nich mehr lang hin.


----------



## Gnilftz (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich die Vorlieben meiner beiden lieben Holstentor-Anrainer kenne, werde ich wohl auch ´nen Islay im leichten Gepäck haben.



Das Handgepäck wird aus Malt, Moods und Aspirin bestehen... :q 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Karstein (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Aspirin



Ich dachte, anner Kyste leben nur harte Kerle, die alle von den Wikingern abstammen? |kopfkrat :q 

A-popo Heiko: hast Du noch besagte Rute, die Du mir avisiert hattest? Würd mich freuen.


----------



## Gnilftz (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Dat Aspirin is für Dich! :q 

Rute? |kopfkrat  Klingel mal durch, ich kann Dir im Moment nicht folgen...

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## RenéK. (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Moinsen,

wie ich schon sehe wird es wieder ein sehr schönes Event mit allem was dazu gehört. Freue mich wieder die alten Gesichter zu sehen, die man sonst leider viel zu selten sieht! 
Meine Wurfeigenschaften mit der Fliegenpeitsche werde ich auf der Boot in Düsseldorf auch wieder testen können, da haben wir ja immer einen netten Wurfpool aufgebaut, wo auch Thomas Michael seine Künste zeigt.

Bin die nächsten Wochenenden meist auf Messen, also lasst mir noch ein paar Meerforellen drin.

Tight Lines René


----------



## Gnilftz (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				RenéK. schrieb:
			
		

> Bin die nächsten Wochenenden meist auf Messen, also lasst mir noch ein paar Meerforellen drin.



Ok,
*EINE*|rolleyes  

Greetz & TL
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## havkat (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Moin!

@Karstein

Islay? Aber nich den, der nach Tang und Schoopschiet schmeckt.


----------



## RenéK. (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

@Gnilftz  ok danke das Du wenigstens für mich die Ü 90 drin läßt *g*


----------



## Gnilftz (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				RenéK. schrieb:
			
		

> @Gnilftz  ok danke das Du wenigstens für mich die Ü 90 drin läßt *g*



Wenn ich beim Drill dabei sein kann, gerne! #6 
Aber büdde an der Fliegenrute! 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Karstein (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Dat Aspirin is für Dich! :q



Wer 40 Jahre Berlin überlebt hat, braucht sowas nich. :g 

@ René: habt ihr auch Besatzforellen im Düsseldorfer Aktionsbecken?


----------



## Gnilftz (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Wer 40 Jahre Berlin überlebt hat, braucht sowas nich. :g



Glaub mir,
Du wirst sie brauchen...|uhoh: :q 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Karstein (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> @Karstein
> 
> Islay? Aber nich den, der nach Tang und Schoopschiet schmeckt.



Moin, mein lieber Jägermeister - lang nich mehr gelesen! #h 

Türlich nen Teertampen a´la Ardbeg oder Laphroig - hat Dir schließlich auf 70° Nord auch gemundet! :m

Kommste auch rum oder bist an dem Wochenende busy?


----------



## havkat (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Ma kuckn.

Könnte klappen.

Vielleicht gehe ich aber auch Meerforellen fischen.


----------



## Karstein (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Meerforellen? Sind das nicht solche großen silbernen Fische, die wir letzten April in Wallnau schon so erfolgreich beangelt ham?

Immer dieser stressige Fangrausch...


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> @ Vossi: Don´t panic, ich packe ein paar Federn und was mit AFTM-Beschriftung als Alibi ein - das Geraffel wird sowieso nicht nass, wie ich die Lage vor Ort einschätze! :q


doch nicht deswegen :q :q :q 


aber konnte ich jetzt richtig folgen ??

Du willst also einen neuen Wunderköder (Aspirin) von Heiko haben, damit die "Hafenkatze" keine Islay (welch' Fisch das auch immer sein mag) fängt und René am Wurfpool in stressigen Fangrausch kommt, damit ich ich Ü90 entnehmen kann #6 

Finde ich klasse #h


----------



## Karstein (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

*lach* Joo genau, mich bedröhnt Heiko mit drei Dutzend Aspirin, während Torsten meinerseits mit Teertampen gefüttert wird und Du bist währenddessen auf der Jagd nach braunen Islay-Kelts. :m

Ein wenig Aufklärung zum Thema Destillat-Perfektion gibt´s nun vom Islay-/ Ileach-Guide hier zur Einstimmung auf wahre Verrückte, dort *the best* oder there *glucks*, aber natürlich auch a must *hachja* und erst recht  really good *sabber*, und zum Schluss  grad leer *schluchz* plus  hielt bis Sylvester *seufz* und der letzte  ebenso tolle #6 

Hat jetzt aber nix mit meinem Geburtstag in zwei Wochen zu tun, wenngleich ich mich natürlich freuen würde über solche...:m

Übrigens auch top dort zum FliFi!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

....ich mach's ma kurz ........lassen wir doch all die Anderen #: 

......und in kleinerer Runde machen wir dann #g 

#h


----------



## Gnilftz (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ....ich mach's ma kurz ........lassen wir doch all die Anderen #:
> 
> ......und in kleinerer Runde machen wir dann #g




*Joooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!* 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Reppi (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



> Nachts Handy aus


Das ist auch der einzige Grund, weshalb ich komme ......schlafen kann man ja sowieso nicht bei dem Telefonterror die ganze Nacht...


----------



## Medo (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

@reppi

schön dich dabei zu haben.... das spart telefonkosten|supergri 

@dd

ne kleine runde..... 

das ist wohl durch.... das wird nen event beim event|supergri |supergri 

@all

ich freu mich schon den ganzen haufen wieder zu treffen und ggf. zu fischen#c 
jedenfalls werde ich diemal nur mit:g  rummlaufen, damit die gerüchte garnicht erst entstehen... und überhaupt...


*.....rene..... diesmal nur mit eskimorolle!!!....|rolleyes *

gruss der der auf dem bau kämpft...


----------



## Karstein (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> *.....rene..... diesmal nur mit eskimorolle!!!....|rolleyes *



Und wenn wir ihn annen Flossen packen müssen!!! :m

Deine eigene Butze, an der Du schuftest, Medo? Glückauf!


----------



## Reppi (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



> gruss der der auf dem bau kämpft


Trend geht zum 2.Haus ???|supergri   
Ich werde wohl mit einem Wohnmobil kommen.......ggf. habe ich dann 1-2 Plätze zum Aufwärmen...geschlafen wird bei den Wahnsinnigen ja nicht...


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde wohl mit einem* Wohnmobil *kommen.......




Ich wusste gar nicht, dass Holländer erlaubt sind?! :q:m........#h


----------



## Medo (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				kb schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn wir ihn annen Flossen packen müssen!!! :m
> 
> Deine eigene Butze, an der Du schuftest, Medo? Glückauf!
> __________________


 
yupps..
diesmal kriegen wir ihn:q  wir dürfen bloß nicht so doll mit den tasten klimpern denn sonst hört er uns:q 
... und danke#6 




			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Trend geht zum 2.Haus ???|supergri
> Ich werde wohl mit einem Wohnmobil kommen.......ggf. habe ich dann 1-2 Plätze zum Aufwärmen...geschlafen wird bei den Wahnsinnigen ja nicht...


 
@armer wicht
wer schon mit dem womo kommt:q 
du lernst es nie:q :q  *erscheinen*:q :q 

und wo sind wahnsinnige?.....#d  kommt mit dem womo#d 

da bevorzuge ich doch lieber den goldpudel|jump:


----------



## RenéK. (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

@Medo schon längst gehört grins,  aber ich habe doch aus damaligen Zeiten ja sogar noch in einer Rute und Rolle Ausgabe gefunden wie ich diese besagte Eskimorolle mache!!!!!! Deswegen bin ich glaub ich jetzt aus dem Schneider|supergri !!!!

Tight Lines


----------



## Gnilftz (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				RenéK. schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen bin ich glaub ich jetzt aus dem Schneider



Nigges!!! Livevorführung is angesagt!!! :q 

Wir

wolln

die 

Rolle sehn!
wir wolln die Rolle sehn... :m 

Bekommst danach auch nen Schluck Malt zum Aufwärmen! 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Nigges!!! Livevorführung is angesagt!!! :q



Gaaaanz genau !!!!!!!

Ich will endlich mal sehen, wei man sowas macht....und wer - ausser natürlich dem Herrn der Ringe  - sollte uns das wohl vormachen #c 

Also René ..... nicht lange geziert....und ab dafür :q :q :q


----------



## Medo (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

|sagnix |muahah:


----------



## Karstein (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				RenéK schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich habe doch aus damaligen Zeiten ja sogar noch in einer Rute und Rolle Ausgabe gefunden wie ich diese besagte Eskimorolle mache!!!!!!



Ich wusste gar nich, dass Du in der R&R auch schon was für die Kolumne "Fischrezepte" geschrieben hattest, René? Schmeckt die so wie eine Fürst Pückler Rolle? :m


----------



## Jan77 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Schmeckt die so wie eine Fürst Pückler Rolle? :m


 
Besser Karsten viel besser. 

Und jetzt wo uns der Herr der Bellybooteskimorolle den Mund so was von Fusselig geredet hat, ist die Live-Demo ja nur noch eine Formsache. 

René, du bekommst danach auch ne´ heiße Milch mit Honig......damit Dir das kalte Ostsee Wasser nicht so sehr auf die Stimme schlägt#6


----------



## Rausreißer (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

So, Unterkunft ist klar. Sicherungsverfahren mache ich nächste Woche.

Irgenwie ja richtig schade, das es nicht möglich war die Campingplätze miteinzubinden.
Das war in Wallnau schon sehr praktisch, nahezu perfekt auch für den kleinen Geldbeutel und für Leute mit weiter Anreise. 
Dann kann man das Gelump im Vorzelt lassen (NEIN Vossi nicht! (|smash 
Nicht Du bist gemeint |rotwerden)  

Na, egal, der Trend scheint ja mehr zum Betriebsausflug mit öffentlicher Beteiligung zu gehen. Schiet auf die Reisekosten |supergri 

"DerDuke" und "Reppi" wir müssen undedingt die Tage mal #x 

Ich glaub da geht was.

Freu mich schon.:m 

Gernot #h


----------



## DerDuke (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Hallo Rausreißer,

erstmal vielen Dank für deine Weihnachtsgrüße, ich hoffe meine Grüße sind auch angekommen. #h 

Ich hab jetzt doch umgeplant und werde nicht zum Treffen nach Flensburg fahren (Sorry Jelle). #c  Der Termin des TdM passt bei mir einfach besser.

Dafür werde ich vielleicht (wenn nichts dazwischenkommt) am Faschingswochenende die Küste um Flensburg unsicher machen und dann sind da oben schon alle Fische weg!  .


----------



## Blauortsand (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				DerDuke schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Rausreißer,
> 
> erstmal vielen Dank für deine Weihnachtsgrüße, ich hoffe meine Grüße sind auch angekommen. #h
> 
> ...



Schade aber macht nichts denn wir treffen uns ja auf dem anderen Event! Sag auf jeden fall bescheid wenn du hier aufschlägst!!!

Gernot:m


----------



## Medo (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

ach wurz....

schade... aber die zweifache ration heimischer ist trotzdem fällig  


psssst----ich hab von rene gehört....das er nen trockenanzug sucht----pst


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> So, Unterkunft ist klar.




wie jetzt #c 

kein Platz unterm Vorzelt ;+ 

Gernot....mach kein' Scheiss.....

muss ich letztendlich tatsächlich bei Dennis im Passerati pennen #q


----------



## Gnilftz (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> muss ich letztendlich tatsächlich bei Dennis im Passerati pennen #q



Es gibt auch Member, die n Bus haben...|rolleyes  

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## micha_2 (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

dat_geit  wie kommst du auf 48h? Sind doch nur 24h.
aber ne unterkunft braucht man nu wirklich nich.
ich war ja im letzten jahr zum ersten mal dabei. habe bis kurz nach elf im wasser gestanden. war zwar bissel kalt und gefangen hab ich auch net viel.( einen Dorsch=39cm). und dann ab ins auto und 4h geschlafen. waren zu zweit haben dann morgens halb fünf den grill angeschmissen und uns aufgewärmt und dann ging es weiter zum angeln. 
also ichbin schon ganz heiß auf meine 1.!!! MeFo.


----------



## marioschreiber (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				micha_2 schrieb:
			
		

> dat_geit wie kommst du auf 48h? Sind doch nur 24h.
> aber ne unterkunft braucht man nu wirklich nich.
> ich war ja im letzten jahr zum ersten mal dabei. habe bis kurz nach elf im wasser gestanden. war zwar bissel kalt und gefangen hab ich auch net viel.( einen Dorsch=39cm). und dann ab ins auto und 4h geschlafen. waren zu zweit haben dann morgens halb fünf den grill angeschmissen und uns aufgewärmt und dann ging es weiter zum angeln.
> also ichbin schon ganz heiß auf meine 1.!!! MeFo.


 
So war ich auch mal.....waren das noch Zeiten ! 
Ich bin schon seit ein paar Jahren zu der Erkenntniss gekommen das man die Tage vor und nach diesem Event besser fängt!
Der TdM ist nur zum labern, Leute treffen, Gerät testen, Spass haben......
nur evtl. wird abends und morgends für ein paar Stunden gefischt. :g


----------



## oh-nemo (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Der TdM ist nur zum labern, Leute treffen, Gerät testen, Spass haben......
> nur evtl. wird abends und morgends für ein paar Stunden gefischt. :g


:m So isses #6
Paar nette Küstengespräche führen und Spass haben.
Zur Übernachtung.......die Campingplätze haben wohl noch Winterpause.
Hat sich wohl erledigt mit Mietwohnwagen #c 
.....naja nach dem Genuss diverser leggerer Whiskysorten kann man ja auch im Kofferaum pennen |schlaf:


----------



## Hendrik (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> .....naja nach dem Genuss diverser leggerer Whiskysorten kann man ja auch im Kofferaum pennen |schlaf:


...genau so mach ich das auch :m  
haben wirklich alle campingplätze dicht? müssen wir irgendwo wild-campen ? :q :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt auch Member, die n Bus haben...|rolleyes



Menno....klar gibbet die.....aber erstens sind solche Leute dünn gesät und zweitens kennen die den Dienstplan noch nicht und drittens...haben sich diese gewissen Leute dahin gehend geäussert, dass wohl nur am Abend mal zum Klönschnack vorbeigeschaut wird.....

aber tröste Dich mein Schieter....... mit Dir schlafe ich am liebsten :q :q :q


----------



## dat_geit (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

@micha_2

eben drum sind es bei mir 48 Stunden, denn ich habe den Vorlauf und Nachlauf schon mit kalkuliert.
Ich dachte gerade an die Kollegen mit mehreren Stunden Anfahrt.
Für die wären es dann beinahe 48 Stunden.


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> aber tröste Dich mein Schieter....... mit Dir schlafe ich am liebsten :q :q :q




AHA! Jetzt weiß ich ENDLICH bescheid! Dann penn ICH ebend alleine.....:q:q:q


----------



## DerDuke (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



> Medo:
> _"ach wurz....
> 
> schade... aber die zweifache ration heimischer ist trotzdem fällig"_



@ Medo: Das mit der zweifachen Ration Rhönwurz ist kein Problem. #6


----------



## Karstein (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Wiewas Jelle? Du bist goar nich dabei oder hab ich dat falsch gelesen? Wie ich Gernot verstanden hatte, sind wir alle unter einem Dach? Männers, klärt mich ma auf bitte! |kopfkrat


----------



## Medo (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				DerDuke schrieb:
			
		

> @ Medo: Das mit der zweifachen Ration Rhönwurz ist kein Problem. #6
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 39151


 


ich wußte ...auf dich kann man sich verlassen|supergri


----------



## Medo (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Wiewas Jelle? Du bist goar nich dabei oder hab ich dat falsch gelesen? Wie ich Gernot verstanden hatte, sind wir alle unter einem Dach? Männers, klärt mich ma auf bitte! |kopfkrat


 
karsten|kopfkrat 

obend ging es um flensburg... da wo jelle sein [url="http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=66740] 2 flens mefotreff.[/url] stattfinden lässt.

beim tdm ist er doch bereits gut *bedacht:q *

*also ...das wird nen spass...|supergri |supergri *


----------



## Karstein (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

@ Medo: dat müsst ihr einem alten Fasteinundvierziger doch erklären. :m

Ohja, wird ein verderbtes giftiges Wochenende, da liegt was inner Luft!


----------



## Rausreißer (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Wiewas Jelle? Du bist goar nich dabei oder hab ich dat falsch gelesen? Wie ich Gernot verstanden hatte, sind wir alle unter einem Dach? Männers, klärt mich ma auf bitte! |kopfkrat




Ach Mensch Karsten, muss ich? Ich mach das immer so ungern. |rotwerden 
Hat Dir Tanja Dir nicht schon mal was erklärt. #c  :q 

Aber nein, das wird nicht verdorben, das wird lustig mit viel Spaß... |engel: 

Ansonsten laß uns Montag noch mal#x  

Gernot #h


----------



## Reppi (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Dann werde ich wohl auch wild campen müßen......
@Vossi
Darfst Dich bei mir aufwärmen.....:q  
@Gernot
Wie,was,wo ??????? #x #x


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> @Vossi
> Darfst Dich bei mir aufwärmen.....:q



Hast Du denn genug Platz unter Deiner Wollmütze??? :m:q


----------



## Medo (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

@dennis

lass mal unseren exil-belgier mit hang zum holländischen in ruhe!!!

die mütze ist alles was er hat


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Wieso... Wohnt er dadrin??? :q:q:q


----------



## Reppi (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

@Pasi&Medo (Lolek&Bolek)
Auf Euch beide freue ich mich ganz besonders.....:m :m |uhoh:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

...auf wen Du Dich nicht alles freust :q 

Fragen wir doch mal andersrum

Wer freut sich auf Dich |kopfkrat |kopfkrat :q


----------



## Medo (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ...auf wen Du Dich nicht alles freust :q
> 
> Fragen wir doch mal andersrum
> 
> Wer freut sich auf Dich |kopfkrat |kopfkrat :q


 

autsch:c :c :q


----------



## Rausreißer (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

So, Vossi und (Maddin #c ) haben nun auch die Möglichkeit andere zu beglücken.
Und Jöerch, der Falsche Anemonenfisch anscheinend auch, wenn ich dat so richtig verstanden habe.  
Also, findet Nemo.

Nun müssen wir nur noch für die ollen Watbremsen D.Duke und Reppi ein Plätzchen für Ihre rollenden Bierdosen finden.. 

Gernot#h


----------



## oh-nemo (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Und Jöerch, der Falsche Anemonenfisch anscheinend auch, wenn ich dat so richtig verstanden habe.
> Also, findet Nemo.
> 
> Gernot#h


Ja,Gernotti :m Nemo wurde gefunden :q
Vossi #6 schön das Du  mich mit "unter gebracht" hast.
Schick doch mal büdde n Link von der Hütte rüber |wavey: 

Das wird ja n Hardcore Monat.......

1.Alsen mit den Specials...
2.TdM...
3.Erster April,Treffen mit Porky...


----------



## Medo (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Ja,Gernotti :m Nemo wurde gefunden :q
> Vossi #6 schön das Du mich mit "unter gebracht" hast.
> Schick doch mal büdde n Link von der Hütte rüber |wavey:
> 
> ...


 
und dann noch das treffen beim nordangler#h oder?


----------



## Reppi (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

@Vossi
:r :r :c :c   
@Joerch
Wann und wo auf Als ? #x #x


----------



## Reppi (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Meine "holländische Behausung" hat sich leider zu der Zeit Richtung Süden abgemeldet.........
Bisher habe ich noch keine feste neue Behausung......aber morgen wacht eine Pension in PH aus dem Winterschlaf auf; mal sehen, ob ich da noch unterkommen kann.....


----------



## Karstein (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

@ Reißrausser: ist Jörch mit bei uns inner Hytte oder isser Nachbar von uns?


----------



## Medo (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> @ Reißrausser: ist Jörch mit bei uns inner Hytte oder isser Nachbar von uns?


 
kommt drauf an welchen joerch du meinst 

wir haben auf unseren treffen immer 2-4 joerchs dabei:q 

also ich medo.... joerch.... bin wohl bei euch auf der hütte so gott.......


----------



## Karstein (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

@ Medo: in diesem Falle meine ich auch Dich, Jörg! :m 

Feine Sache das! #6


----------



## Blauortsand (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> @ Medo: in diesem Falle meine ich auch Dich, Jörg! :m
> 
> Feine Sache das! #6



@Karsten

Nur mal so als kleiner Tipp am Rande:

nach langjähriger Medoerfahrung - wenn er nach Lebensmitteln fragt dann am besten leugnen welche dabei zu haben - hat man welche dabei dann möglichst gut und sicher verstecken - falls er diese dennoch entdeckt lieber noch eine Notfallreserve woanders noch besser verstecken!
Interessant ist auf jeden fall ein Besuch mit medo bei der Goldenen Möwe dort kann dann bewundert werden wieviel innerhalb einer kurzen Zeit von einer Person konsumiert werden kann - nur niemals vorher sagen, man würde Ihn einladen es sei denn man muß noch etwas Schwarzgeld loswerden und hat sonst keine besseren Ideen dieses zu entsorgen!|bla: |supergri


----------



## Medo (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> @Karsten
> 
> Nur mal so als kleiner Tipp am Rande:
> 
> ...


 

holm.....

ich krieg dich|krach: |supergri


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Dat wird ja lustig..... Dann muss ich mich ja sehr gut verstecken, wenn ich meinen Grill anschmeisse!!! :q:q:q Medooo geh wech!:m


----------



## Karstein (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

@ Jelle: ööööhm, an Fresschen hab ich gar nich gedacht? |kopfkrat |supergri 

Meinst Du, wir kommen vor lauter Drillen überhaupt zum Essen? 

Wie habter dat überhaupt geplant - Grillsession oder "vorher" wo was spachteln gehen? Und Frühstückchen mitbringen, so a´la Rührei/Speck mit Bloody Mary? :m


----------



## Karstein (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

PS @ Timsen: meinste nich, der Thread is´im Termine-Forum besser geparkt?


----------



## Reppi (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Da Jelle ja auch sitzend (wenn auch nur Rauchend) seine Mefo fängt; interessiert ihn eine geregelte Spachtelase ja nur am Rande.....
Nur die Heuschrecke macht mir da Sorgen......


----------



## Medo (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

wer ist die heuschrecke?


----------



## Truttafriend (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> PS @ Timsen: meinste nich, der Thread is´im Termine-Forum besser geparkt?




Nöö irgendwie nicht. Die letzten Jahre ging das zu dem Thema auch hier im BB ab. Lass mich aber sofort umstimmen wenn gewünscht#h


----------



## Karstein (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Muss nich sein, Tim! Dachte nur an die Eingefleischten, denen es in diesem Bereich nach Fangmeldungen und Tackletipps dürstet anstelle ständig über irrwitzige Texte einiger schräger Kerle hier zu stolpern. :m


----------



## oh-nemo (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

@KarstenBärlin, ich Joerch bin Nachbar :q
Bin beim Vosslinger mit in der Kombüse untergetaucht.Weiss jetzt gar nicht wer da noch so alles mit im Etablissement die Luft verpestet 
Für leibliche Wohl sorgen wir dann gemeinsam.Morgens gibts 
Eier wie jeder sie mag,gerührt,gekocht als Spiegelei oder gekrault 
(für Vossi )  :q 

@Uwe,wo bist Du denn nun untergebracht ?


----------



## Karstein (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Jooo Jörch-Nemo, das hab ich schon rausgelesen! Und ENDLICH klappt´s auch mal mit der "Familienzusammenführung", freue mich auf´s erste Live! :m

Das wird superklasse - bin ja versucht, die Video-Cam mitzubringen. Aber das lassen wir lieber, zumindest abends. 

Biete mich hiermit an als Maitre de Spiegel- und Rührei. Und für Medo-Jörch gibt´s eine Extrapfanne, wie ich das so lese?


----------



## marioschreiber (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Das mit der Heuschrecke kann ich übringends bestätigen!
Beim letzten TdM hat mir Medo eine Kofferraumwanne für mein Auto mitgebracht. Auf die Frage was er dafür wolle sagte er wenn ich ihm ein Essen im Wallnauer-Hof ausgebe dann passt das schon. Nachdem er die (warme) Mahlzeit verspeist hatte hat er sich erstmal einen Teller Essen bestellt !!!!! 
Ein Fass ohne Boden.....! 
Fazit: Vorräte verstecken !!!


----------



## Medo (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

und dabei hab ich so schön abgenommen....

..... so dass war lecker.....das hätt ich gern bestellt ....


@cb
lass dir nichts erzählen, ein guter hammer braucht auch nen kompressor...
oder wie ein altes sprichwort..... gutes gerät steht immer unterm dach ...


----------



## Dorschdiggler (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> @ Jelle: ööööhm, an Fresschen hab ich gar nich gedacht? |kopfkrat |supergri
> Wie habter dat überhaupt geplant - Grillsession oder "vorher" wo was spachteln gehen? Und Frühstückchen mitbringen, so a´la Rührei/Speck mit Bloody Mary? :m




wie jetzt |kopfkrat 

Essen #4 

*T*ag *D*es *M*alts

noch fragen |supergri |supergri 

@Karsten....wart mal ab, bis Du *M*achine*e*a*d*er*o*f everything in Aktion erlebst |supergri |supergri


----------



## Reppi (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

@Joerch OH
Biher bin ich noch "ohne Bett"..........
Am Freitag kann ich erst sagen, ob ich tatsächlich noch in PH unterkomme..
Lt.Touri-Info findet da so eine Veranstaltung statt und fast alles belegt...:r :r :c


----------



## Medo (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> *M*achine*e*a*d*er*o*f everything in Aktion


 
:q :q 

na wenn das der goldpudel liest:q 

...und ausserdem.... es wird gegessen was auf den tisch kommt









    jamm


----------



## Dorschdiggler (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Hey man from Ditschi Land....

Call me urgent !!!!

#h


----------



## Medo (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Hey man from Ditschi Land....
> 
> Call me urgent !!!!
> 
> #h


 
meinst du den frustrierten friesen:q #c


----------



## Reppi (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

An den Pudelbezwinger !
Ich habe nun auch Asyl erhalten, sieh Dich vor; nochmal so obzöne Anrufe wie letztes Jahr und ich komme rüber in dein Zimmer |pftroest: |splat2: |splat2:


----------



## Blauortsand (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> meinst du den frustrierten friesen:q #c



Sag mal Medo - Du willst dich doch nicht mit uns Dithmarschern anlegen (auch wenn Reppi meine ich nur zugezogen ist)???


----------



## oh-nemo (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> @Joerch OH
> Biher bin ich noch "ohne Bett"..........
> Am Freitag kann ich erst sagen, ob ich tatsächlich noch in PH unterkomme..
> Lt.Touri-Info findet da so eine Veranstaltung statt und fast alles belegt...:r :r :c


Uwe,tu mich calling please.
Inside unserer Bude is a place for drunken Diddmarscher #6


----------



## Rausreißer (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Oh Nemo, Du weist ja garnich auf was Du da einlässt |bla: 

Im südliche Elbbereich sind durch Exilfriesen schon ganze Baumgruppen eingegangen. Und den willst Du mit in die Hütte nehmen. |kopfkrat |rolleyes 

Eigendlich wollte ich ja Abends kochen, aber dann bringt Jelle garantiert Ericchh mit. 
Gegen Eric sind Medo, Tim und Maddin nur Trockenreiskornlutscher.. 

Das wird nen Spaß, 

Gernot#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> aber dann bringt Jelle garantiert Ericchh mit.
> Gegen Eric sind Medo, Tim und Maddin nur Trockenreiskornlutscher..
> 
> Das wird nen Spaß,
> ...



wer is'n das ??

Muss ich den kennen.....Gegner ?? Opfer ??

@ Medo

wieviel Gold darf es denn diesmal sein ??

@ Gernot

bitte diesmal kein Reste vernichten am Samstag #q 

@ Oh-Jörg

Wird sicher spassig

@ Reppi

Anschnallen :q :q


----------



## Reppi (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

@Joerch


> Uwe,tu mich calling please


Habe gestern schon mit dem Diggler gefont...........
Die Altherrentruppen ist wieder zusammen !  
Gruß Uwe
PS.Was wird noch benötigt ???


----------



## oh-nemo (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Uwe schrieb:
			
		

> Die Altherrentruppen ist wieder zusammen !
> Gruß Uwe
> PS.Was wird noch benötigt ???


Saubär Uwe #6
Vielleicht paar Kisten 
"Diddmarscher Beugelbuddeln" |kopfkrat |wavey: 
Die Liste kann aber noch erweitert werden.
Evtl. nehmen wir auch Lebensmittel mit 
Aspirin und so :q :m


----------



## Rausreißer (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> wer is'n das ??
> 
> Muss ich den kennen.....Gegner ?? Opfer ??
> 
> ...



Klar muss man Eric kennen,  

Anschallen für Reppi finde ich einwandfrei als sehr guten Tip.

Aber sehr freue ich mich auf Karstensen und Tanja_Berlin.

Also Jungs, reißt euch zusammen.  

Gernot#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Also Jungs, reißt euch zusammen.
> 
> Gernot#h



wieso wir ??
Das solltest Du besser machen...wir sind so wie immer |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Reppi (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Reißt Euch zusammen aus GeRRnots Mund klingt irgendwie komisch..:q :q 
@OH
Ich glaube nicht wirklich das Du Beugelbuddelbier trinken willst..#d 
Ick freu mir auch schon auf die Großwildjäger aus Berlin..#h |supergri


----------



## Blauortsand (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



> wer is'n das ??
> 
> Muss ich den kennen.....Gegner ?? Opfer ??



Mensch Gernot - kannst doch hier nicht so einfach über e. quatschen unseren ultimativen Meerforellendetektor der ist doch viel zu geheim um im I-Net drüber zu quatschen!!!



> Die Altherrentruppen ist wieder zusammen !



Fischt Ihr eigentlich in der Ü50 wertung mit!?!


----------



## Reppi (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



> Fischt Ihr eigentlich in der Ü50 wertung mit!?!


Jooop ! Wenn Du die Fische meinst....:q :q 
Und pack Dir deinen Teddy ein; so alleine und weit weg von FL.....:q :q


----------



## Medo (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Jooop ! Wenn Du die Fische meinst....:q :q
> Und pack Dir deinen Teddy ein; so alleine und weit weg von FL.....:q :q


 

vielleicht kommt ja des digglers tochter:k :q :q 

.......ich muss wech.....


----------



## Medo (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

@all

folgender bericht stimmt mich nachdenklich#d 

ich weiss nicht ob es gut ist so lange weg von zu hause:

Samstag morgen bin ich sehr früh aufgestanden, nahm meine lange Unterwäsche
aus dem Schrank, zog mich leise an,
nahm mein Proviant und den Hund, schlich mich leise in die Garage um das
Boot an den Truck zu hängen und fuhr los
mitten in den strömenden Regen der gemischt mit Schnee war und einem Wind
mit bis zu 75 km/Std.

Also fuhr ich wieder in die Garage, stellte das Radio an und hörte, dass
das Wetter den ganzen Tag so schlecht bleiben sollte.

Also ging ich zurück ins Haus, zog mich leise wieder aus, und legte mich
zurück ins Bett.
Dann kuschelte ich mich von hinten an den Rücken meiner Frau, diesmal
jedoch mit anderen Gedanken, und sagte leise:
" Das Wetter draußen ist furchtbar ".

Ganz verschlafen antwortete sie: Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, aber bei
diesem scheiß Wetter ist mein Mann draußen zum Angeln.


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

loool Jo hab ich schon gelesen das Ding #6..... Hab gut gelacht :q:q:q...... Aber warum stimmt Dich das nachdenklich??? Ist Dir das auch wiederfahren??? . Er kann nur froh sein, dass es der Rücken seiner Frau war :q:q:q......


----------



## Karstein (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

:q :q :q #6  Dazu passt auch der Anhang!



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Klar muss man Eric kennen,
> 
> Anschallen für Reppi finde ich einwandfrei als sehr guten Tip.
> 
> ...



Ganz unsererseits, die Froide, Gernot - endlich mal vernünftig viel Zeit zum Ratschen mit euch Bande! :m

Säch ma, is dat etwa Eric O.??? Der mit dem silbernen Trutten-Untier damals?

@ Reppi: Großwildjäger aus Berlin? Kommt da sogar noch ein richtiger Angler aus der Hauptstadt angereist? :m

@ Diggel: TDMalts klingt wirklich sexier! :q #6


----------



## Rausreißer (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> :q :q :q #6  Dazu passt auch der Anhang!
> 
> Ganz unsererseits, die Froide, Gernot - endlich mal vernünftig viel Zeit zum Ratschen mit euch Bande! :m
> 
> Säch ma, is dat etwa Eric O.??? Der mit dem silbernen Trutten-Untier damals?


Karstensen, ich darf ja nix sagen aber soviel: Eric(h) ist ein bretonischer Seehund
den Meister Holm seit der letzten Ölpest in der Bretagne hat und nun an die Flasche gewöhnt.

Eigentlich auf Wolfsbarsche dressiert, was aber nicht so klappt. Eventuell sind seine
Geruchsorgane durch Phenole oder andere Harze in Mitleidenschaft gezogen.

Aber  anscheinend funktioniert das im weniger salzhaltigen Wasser auf Mefos besser,
so das die Meerforellen zur Lieblingsbeute des spezialisierten Räubers geworden sind. 


Tja, und im Übrigen: Irgendwas ist ja immer.  

Gernot #h


----------



## Medo (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, und im Übrigen: Irgendwas ist ja immer.
> 
> Gernot #h


 

oooohhhhhhh!

ich kanns nicht mehr hörn...#d 

leg dich in die furzmulle und morgenfrüh 0800 atacke....#h


----------



## Rausreißer (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Da must Du jetzt durch Jörch  
Ohne gutes Frühstück geht auch beim TDM nix.:g 

See You,

Gernot|wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne gutes Frühstück geht auch beim *TDM* nix.:g
> 
> See You,
> 
> Gernot|wavey:




Ich glaub, so langsam heißt das* T*ag *D*es *M*edos....... :q :q :q


----------



## Karstein (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

@ Jelle: da dieser des SMS-Tippens unfähige Hausverwalter mir keine valide Antwort auf meine SMS-Frage zukommen läßt: bitte klär mich über die Seehund-Andeutung auf! Sollte dieses Posting wirklich was mit einem echten lebenden säugetierischen Seehund zu tun haben, stehen zwei Berliner Ende Februar an Deiner Haustür. Sollte es ein gespielter Witz sein, dann Gnade Gott, Tunfischtöter! |krach: :g 

@ Mitwürgende: Himmel, wir müssen uns noch ausstaffieren...Ich krieg ja (hoffentlich) passende Strampelhosen samt Filzpantoffeln - aber habt ihr einen *günstigen* Einkaufstipp für ´ne Goretex-Wathose Größe S und Schuhe in Größe 39, damit Tanja "woman in wader" spielen kann inner Ostsee? ;+


----------



## Rausreißer (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

@ Kartensen mea culpa, aber ich hab Heute Medos Geraschel schleppen dürfen.
Umzug.
Die Anträge für betreutes Wohnen sind in Arbeit. Herr im Himmel, was hortet der Mann fürn Mist. Deswegen konnte ich mich ja nicht melden.  

Und im übrigen: ja Klar für Tanja insbesondere: 
Freestone, extreme, endurance. #6 
Preislich ansteigend. Aber ich guck mal, (PN)

Was den „echten lebenden säugetierischen Seehund“ angeht. Naja. Da schreibe ich besser nix mehr dazu. |kopfkrat :m 

Gernot #h


----------



## Karstein (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Will dann bedingungslose Aufklärung über den Seh-Hund beim allerersten Malt erhalten, Mr. Rauspacker. 

@ Medo: willkommen im neuen Heim, wenn ich wenigstens DAS richtig interpretarieren konnte. Gernot hat bestimmt nur die Ruten getragen, wa? :m


----------



## Gnilftz (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Karschten Du hascht Poscht! 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Medo (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

@cb

der silberdackel hat schön mit angepackt, da achte ich schon drauf 

ich hab ihm extra die seniorenkisten nach vorne gestellt (die schweren, da er ja nicht mehr so lange hat wie ich  )

aber irgendwas ist ja immer 


....und vielen dank ür die grüße.... ist nen schönes gefühl im eigenen heim...


----------



## Karstein (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

@ Heiko: ankomst, mange takk! #6

@ Medo: warum nächtigen wir 20 dann nich gleich in Deinem neuen Eigenheim? Aber vorher müsste die Versicherungsfrage geklärt sein.


----------



## fischmäc (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

@Jörgi in manchen Ländern ist Kinderarbeit ja erlaubt.Wie siehts denn eigenlich mit der Ausbeutung von alten Männern aus :q ???
Aber sei ehrlich,Du hast doch bestimmt Tine Wittler "kommen" lassen :q


----------



## oh-nemo (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Das hat man nun davon wenn die eigene Frau auch im AB 
ist  Hab mich nicht als oh-nemo eingeloggt #h 
Das posting oben ist natürlich von mir und nicht von meinem "Fischmäc" :m


----------



## Karstein (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Lass man, OH-Jörch - ist mir auch schon passiert, wichtigste hochsensible Texte unter Tanja´s Namen hier niederzuschreiben. :m


----------



## oh-nemo (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Lass man, OH-Jörch - ist mir auch schon passiert, wichtigste hochsensible Texte unter Tanja´s Namen hier niederzuschreiben. :m


|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: #6
Wichtig-ja.
Hochsensibel-na,ich weiss nicht :q


----------



## Karstein (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

   

"Ich wollt, es wäre März und die Truttenjäger würden nahen." Oder wie war der Schicksalsspruch von Wallenstein?

Werden Mordsspasssss ham. :m


----------



## Blauortsand (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



> silberdackel



Seit Euch wohl wieder näher gekommen beim umziehen!?!
was sagt der goldpudel dazu???

@karsten

keine Sorge den Eric lasse ich wohl lieber hier oben damit er auf mein revier solange aufpasst - sozusagen mein Wachseehund!


----------



## goeddoek (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Moin Karsten |wavey: 

Will ja nicht "klug*****", aber "Ich wollt es wär Nacht oder die Preußen kämen..."  stammt doch von Wellington, oder |kopfkrat 

Aber was wichtiger ist > koent ji dor noch een Oostfrees bi bruken ?

Wär gerne dabei und würde dann mit Reppi zusammen den Zweiten einer ethnischen Minderheit stellen  :q :q :q


----------



## Karstein (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

@ Georg: ja, irgendwer mit W war dat, aber der lebte bis kurz vor meiner Geburt. Hab grad Dad diesbezüglich angerufen, der bestätigte den Wellington. #6 :m

@ Jelle: spann mich doch mal bitte auf die Folter...


----------



## Rausreißer (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Georg, schau doch einfach mal rum :m 
Und du soltest immer da Fischen wo Reppi 5 min. vorher dem Wasser entschwebt ist. Da sind immer Trutten.

@Fischmäc: Erfahrung ist halt durch nichts zu ersetzen.
Am Samstag wurde auch von einem anwesenden Fachmann das 
"Messie"-Syndrom eindeutig diagnostiziert:






Da hilft nur intensive Betreuung 

Karstensen, hat Dir Heiko weiterhelfen können oder bist Du noch auf der Suche ?

Na, das wird lustig,

Gernot #h


----------



## Karstein (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

@ Gernot: danke der Nachfrage, hatter! Heiko hatte ´nen brillianten Link, und dann auch noch nach Berlin! :m

Hab sogar die Schangs an Stripper zu kommen - René bringt sie evt.mit zum Norwegentreffen. Oder kommst Du noch zu K&HD vor Berlin, Gernot?


----------



## Rausreißer (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Kein Problem Karsten, ich komme regelmäßig in Hamburg durch die Läden...
Teuer genug.  :c 
Sonst ruf doch am Mittwoch noch mal durch, bin morgen auf Achse...

See you und beste Grüße an Tanja :m 

Gernot#h


----------



## Karstein (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Sir, yes Sir! Funk dich Mittwoch an.


----------



## Medo (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Georg, schau doch einfach mal rum :m
> Und du soltest immer da Fischen wo Reppi 5 min. vorher dem Wasser entschwebt ist. Da sind immer Trutten.
> 
> @Fischmäc: Erfahrung ist halt durch nichts zu ersetzen.
> ...


 


wer ist eigendlich dieser gernot?|kopfkrat 

kann man ihn aus der masse hervorgehoben erkennen?|rolleyes 
... silberdackel gibt es ja `zig tausende|supergri


----------



## Reppi (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Na dann mal auch von mir alles Gute zum neuen Hundekorb, meiner gutster Medo|supergri |supergri 
@5Min.Gernot
Dieses Jahr wird alles anners........ ; ich will mindestens zu hause sein, wenn die Brocken AN MEINEM Platz gefangen werden...|rolleyes |rolleyes


----------



## Reppi (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Da Diggler es leider doch nicht hinbekommen hat, stehen Joerch und ich doch wieder auf der Straße...:c :c :c 
also wenn jemand Bettentechnisch abspringt, ein kurzes ping........
Gru´Uwe


----------



## Dorschdiggler (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Da Diggler es leider doch nicht hinbekommen hat, stehen Joerch und ich doch wieder auf der Straße...:c :c :c


Sieh's mal positiv .....

da kannst Du viel effektiver fischen :q :q


----------



## Medo (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Da Diggler es leider doch nicht hinbekommen hat, stehen Joerch und ich doch wieder auf der Straße...:c :c :c
> also wenn jemand Bettentechnisch abspringt, ein kurzes ping........
> Gru´Uwe


 
ruf mich morgen mal ab12°° an... bin zwar in frankfurt aber da geht was.
firmenendnummer statt 25 die 67.


----------



## Reppi (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



> ruf mich morgen mal ab12°° an


lande immer in HH ?|kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## Karstein (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Hei Vossi,

kriegst grad ´nen Anruuuf! :m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

|supergri |supergri |supergri 

und das auf Arbeit |supergri |supergri 

#h #h #h


----------



## Karstein (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

  #6 Ich war schon tu Hus.


----------



## Reppi (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Erde an Medo
Kriege dich nicht zu fassen#c #c


----------



## Medo (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

@reppi

anstatt der 25 eine 67 am ende...
kann doch nicht so schwer sein...


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

funzt aber nicht Medo..... hab's heute auch probiert 

SCHAISNDRECK #c 

#h


----------



## Rausreißer (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> @reppi
> 
> anstatt der 25 eine 67 am ende...
> kann doch nicht so schwer sein...



Soll ich das Foto noch mal reinstellen?
So als Handy-Suchbild...  

Gernot|muahah:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

machma Gernot


----------



## Reppi (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Messe-Medo
Du Du..el...|supergri , habe natürlich die richtige Nummer gewählt...aber dein Kollech hat keine Ahnung vom TdM...|supergri


----------



## Rausreißer (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> machma Gernot


Na lieber, nicht.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bin ja nicht so der Event-Künstler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber für Patterebewohner kostet jede Nacht nem Malt.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ohne die üblichen Grundnahrungsmittel außer auch zu lassen..

Oh man, Karstensen, das wird böse Enden...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gernot #h


----------



## Medo (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

|gr: :q :q


----------



## Reppi (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Pattere ????
Medo vermacht mir seine Hochzeitssuite..#6  
Und über den Rest können wir reden......... 
Was is nu eigentlichen mit dem alten Mann aus OH ??


----------



## Karstein (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Oh man, Karstensen, das wird böse Enden...



Habe nix Besseres erwartet! |muahah: 

Hab übrigens Samstag Abend beim Norwegentreffen einen ultrastarken Film vom Wedeln am Limfjord zu sehen bekommen - muss mal sehen, dass ich den in unsere Hytte bekomme, dann lassen wir den über´n Lappi laufen. Urteil: unbedingt sehenswert! #6


----------



## oh-nemo (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Pattere ????
> Medo vermacht mir seine Hochzeitssuite..#6
> Und über den Rest können wir reden.........
> Was is nu eigentlichen mit dem alten Mann aus OH ??


Hast Du denn noch n Sessel über ?
Brauch ja nicht viel Platz da ich so Zart bin :q


----------



## Reppi (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

@joerch
Medo is noch am Planen tun............
Mal sehen, wo wir so abbleiben... :q


----------



## maki1980 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Mahlzeit!

bevor ich mir hier jetzt alle Seiten durch lese, könntet Ihr mich doch noch mal bitte schnell aufklären :O)
Was soll genau an diesen beiden Tagen passieren?
Würde mich schon recht Interessieren da ich nicht wirklich den Plan habe
was MeFO`s angeht ich aber fast das halbe Jahr ( Wochenenden ) in Pelzerhaken mit Frau, Kater und BOOT bin.
Ich aber vom Boot aus noch nie versucht habe gezielt auf MeFOs zu Fischen

Gruß
Maki


----------



## oh-nemo (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				maki1980 schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit!
> 
> bevor ich mir hier jetzt alle Seiten durch lese, könntet Ihr mich doch noch mal bitte schnell aufklären :O)
> Was soll genau an diesen beiden Tagen passieren?
> ...


Hallo Maki,
schau mal hier auf diese Seite :m
http://www.kalles-angelshop.de/tdm06.htm


----------



## Rausreißer (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> @joerch
> Medo is noch am Planen tun............
> Mal sehen, wo wir so abbleiben... :q




wat tut der den planen... |kopfkrat  höchstens ne Plane um die Ruine...  

R.R.


----------



## Medo (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> wat tut der den planen... |kopfkrat höchstens ne Plane um die Ruine...
> 
> R.R.


 
ich hol dich kiel du silberfuchs 

....ach ja.... woend endlich mal fischen....


----------



## maki1980 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Vielen Dank für den Flyer° !!

1. Lohnt es sich denn überhaupt oder sieht man vor lauter Teilnehmer
das Wasser`gar nicht?
2. Sind da auch Frauen am Start oder soll ich meinen Anhang zuhause lassen?
( ein bisschen abwechslung für Sie wär nicht schlecht damit ich in Ruhe den vorträgen und Tipps lauschen kann ) :O) GUT DAS SIE NICHT MIT LESEN KANN !!

P.S.
Da ich direkt in Pelzerhaken einen Wohnwagen habe, kann ich mich mal mit dem Besitzer des Platzes in Verbindung setzen ( der hat viele Leihwohnwagen samt Heizung etc. ) und erfragen wann dieser seine saison eröffnet

LG 
MAKI


----------



## Karstein (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Sächt ma, habt ihr euch bei Sven Klöer schon angemeldet, per Fax oder Postkarte? Oder lassen wir das? |kopfkrat


----------



## oh-nemo (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Sächt ma, habt ihr euch bei Sven Klöer schon angemeldet, per Fax oder Postkarte? Oder lassen wir das? |kopfkrat


Ne Karsten,ich noch nicht.
Kann man das evtl. auch Online machen?


----------



## RenéK. (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Das Anmelden ist nur dafür gedacht, dass wir ungefähr wissen wieviel Leute so kommen, Ihr könnt euch auch am Samstag die Anmeldeformulare abholen!!

Gruß René


----------



## Karstein (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Denke mal, ich werde Sven mit Fax nerven und eine Anmeldung rüberschicken. :m

Adresse:

Redaktion Rute & Rolle, -Tag der Meerforelle -, Heidkampsweg 76 A, 20097 Hamburg,
Fax (040) 236 130 22,
E-Mail: kloeer@ruteundrolle.de

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass die Juni-Ausgabe der R&R nicht rechtzeitig fertig wird!


----------



## Reppi (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

@Medo
Hat sich unterbringungstechnisch was getan, oder muß ich mich auf eine kalte Nacht im Auto einstellen--....:q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

...tja Uwe......

ich glaub bald, dass es wohl heissen wird :

*Kopf-und Rückenknarren wird gelindert durch'n Silberbarren *:q 

Wenn Du im WoMo kommst, dann gibbet ein paar nette Extratips 
zu Hot-Spots  

Als Entschädigung #h #h 

@ Karsten

Schnabbelt Ihr auch Becks Gold ?? Oder muss ich für Euch so'n Blubberwasser besorgen |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Reppi (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



> Wenn Du im WoMo kommst, dann gibbet ein paar nette Extratips
> zu Hot-Spots


Habe die Hoffnung zwar noch nict aufgegeben........aber ich stelle mich schon mal auf "Rückenprobleme" ein.. 
Hot Spots in der Gegend; das ist ja so, als wenn ich Dir verraten würde, wo sie hier in der Nordsee fangen..:q :q


----------



## Karstein (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

@ Vossi: Bex Gold ist unsere Hausmarke, allerdings in 0,5er Einheiten. :m #6

Soll ich auch ´nen Tragerl mitbringen?


----------



## Reppi (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Ich bring auch ein "Tragerl"  :q  mit.........
MEDO
Komm raus aus deinem Loch und melde dich mal:q


----------



## Reppi (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Mal aus den Tiefen zurück geholt..:q 
Werde mich nun doch noch einmal um eine Unterkunft bemühen, da Freund Medo sich nicht mehr meldet.........
Gruß Uwe
@Joerch OH
Bist Du nun schon untergekommen ??


----------



## Medo (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Mal aus den Tiefen zurück geholt..:q
> Werde mich nun doch noch einmal um eine Unterkunft bemühen, da Freund Medo sich nicht mehr meldet.........
> Gruß Uwe
> @Joerch OH
> Bist Du nun schon untergekommen ??


 

haben sie bei der kohlernte die telefonleitungen gekappt?

ansonsten sitze ich ja wie immer im büro wenn ich nicht gerade was umbaue|rolleyes 

gruß jörg


----------



## oh-nemo (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> @Joerch OH
> Bist Du nun schon untergekommen ??



Ne Uwe,machst Du was klar? Bin dabei #6
Aber mach nich so teuer,Du bekommst ja immer noch 25,- Taggen von mir #h


----------



## Medo (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Mal aus den Tiefen zurück geholt..:q
> Werde mich nun doch noch einmal um eine Unterkunft bemühen


 
ist ja nun erledigt...näää:q :q :k 


du kleiner ersatzlaggo:l :q


----------



## Reppi (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

@Joerch OH
Moin Joerch, kann leider nichts klar machen, da ICH klargemacht wurde....


----------



## Marcus van K (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Moinsens Leute,

gibet dort in der gegend auch eventuell Zeltplätze?

Oder wird bei euch weggeschaut wenn ich direkt auf einem Parkplatz mein 

Zelt aufschlage!?


----------



## Karstein (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Na Campingplätze gibt´s mehrere in direkter Nähe, die frage ist, ob die schon aufhaben werden? Am besten mal googlen. 

@ Häuslecrew und Dazustoßer: habe mit DD und Gnilftz schon drüber geSMSt, könnte für´s hyggelige Abendprogramm den VHS-Rekorder mit drei Mörrum-Pornos mitbringen (eines davon selbst gedreht). Habt ihr Interesse, dass zum Verkosten was flimmert? Oder wollen wir lieber ohne Beflimmerung mit heißen Diskussionen die Angelwelt wesentlich verbessern?

Gruß

K.

PS: in zwei Stunden bringt mein leibeigener Ghillie (dank Gnilftz nun perfekt angezogen mit Guideline Coolwater Wathöschen!) Henrik Mortensen Teil 3 der Trilogie auf DVD mit - auch dat könnten wir zwischendrin einschieben. Müsst nur sagen, ob gewünscht?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Was sagt eigentlich Gernot dazu, dass Du seine Butze zum "Heimkino" umfunktionierst. Und dann auch noch mit "Goldservice" und "Raucherecke"

Genial

sowat gibbet heut' fast nirgends mehr |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Karstein (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Wer ist eigentlich dieser "Gernot" und warum lese ich ihn kaum noch hier? :m

Ist er etwa _angeln_ ???

Gernot, ich sach auch artig SORRY, weil ich in Berlin neulich so im Stress war! Biste wieder bei uns? Magst Filmvorführung? 

(die ultimative Ullsocken-Selbstbauschachtel darf ich auch nich vergessen...)


----------



## marioschreiber (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Wenn noch ein Plätzchen "in der ersten Reihe" frei ist, dann würde ich gerne mal vobei schauen !
Das Wort "Porno" hat mich aufhorchen lassen ! 
Auch HM würde ich mir ungerne entgehen lassen (@Karsten:  .)


----------



## Gnilftz (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wort "Porno" hat mich aufhorchen lassen !



War klar... :q :q :q 

Ich muss Samstag noch bis 16:00 Uhr arbeiten und stosse dann zu Euch... 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## oh-nemo (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> @Joerch OH
> Moin Joerch, kann leider nichts klar machen, da ICH klargemacht wurde....


Machtdochnixreppi,werd mich bei den Pornoguckern abends
mit einklinken 
Ist wohl nur ne Maltfrage :q


----------



## Karstein (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Zaunpfähle gibt´s bei mir nich! 34,50€ kost dat Zauberfilmchen - und gerade hat´s mir Tanja originalverschweißt in die Tatze gedrückt, erworben bei www.morefly.com .


----------



## Rausreißer (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Karstensen, geht alles immer noch klar.

Tanja hat natürlich die "Princess Diana" Suite. 

Wird also hochanständig.. |supergri 

Freue mich schon auf die Fortsetzung von Teil 2

Gernot #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Wow......

"Princess Suite"

was ist denn das für'n Anzug ??


----------



## gofishing (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Freue mich schon auf die Fortsetzung von Teil 2
> 
> Gernot #h




Die hätten das bei den 2 Teilen belassen sollen.#c 

Teil 3 ist alles andere als "Cracking the code".

TL

Ralph


----------



## marioschreiber (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Teil 3 ist alles andere als "Cracking the code".


 
Egal !
Geile Bilder sind das bestimmt trotzdem !
zu meiner Schande : Ich hab Teil 2 auch noch nie gesehen  !


----------



## Gnilftz (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Egal !
> Geile Bilder sind das bestimmt trotzdem !



Jo, vorallem in Verbindung mit nem guten Malt... 



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> zu meiner Schande : Ich hab Teil 2 auch noch nie gesehen  !



|uhoh: 
Dat grenzt ja schon an Bildungslücke...


----------



## gofishing (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab Teil 2 auch noch nie gesehen  !



Ist für den 3ten Teil auch nicht nötig.
Kannste ja noch nachholen.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Karstein (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

@ Ralph: nu nimm mir nich die Illusion - ich darf erst ab 20:15 die DVD einlegen, wegen besimmter anderer Sachen im Vorabendprogramm...|uhoh: 

@ Gernot: weil ich ja kein Prinz sein tue - wo bleib ich denn über Nacht? #t  Seh schon, auf der Couch bei entspannten Gesprächen zwischen den werten Herren! :m


----------



## marioschreiber (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Dat grenzt ja schon an Bildungslücke...


 
Nu mal nicht noch den Finger in die Wunde drücken ! :c


----------



## Karstein (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Hab Teil zwo leider nur gesehen, aber nicht in meinem Eigentum - also mitbringen, falls wer hat.

Ich muss noch dieses Filmchen vom Limfjord für euch organisieren, muss ich...


----------



## Rausreißer (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

@ Karsten es gib nicht Gutes außer man tut es.
Ich schicke Euch morgen die Route.

So long,
Gernot #h


----------



## Gnilftz (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> also mitbringen, falls wer hat.



Geit kloar! :m 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Karstein (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Ei fein, Gernot! Vergiss bitte nicht die Umgehungen um die Absperrbänder in Strandnähe, wegen der VG... #t Ginge die Route auch von Oldenburg/ OH aus? Wollen vorher noch bei wem vorbeigucken wegen Getackle.


----------



## gofishing (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ralph: nu nimm mir nich die Illusion -  :m



Vielleicht habe ich vom 3ten Teil auch zu viel erwartet.#c 

Kannst ja mal Deinen Eindruck schreiben.#h 

TL

Ralph


----------



## Karstein (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Mach ich, in 30 Minuten wird sie löpen.


----------



## Karstein (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Weil ich den Herrn grad sehe: Tim, kommste auch rum oder wie war das - hattest keine Zeit nich?


----------



## Reppi (1. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Mensch wird das "Fischreich"....tagsüber die Fotoshootings mit den Ü80 und abends auch wieder nackte Fische..|supergri |supergri 
PS. Bin nur gerade am Überlegen, was Medo da so gefaselt hat; irgendwas von, wenn ich mich benehme dann vielleicht Verlobung..#c ;+ |supergri |supergri 
Bei der versammelten Fachkompetenz kann ich wohl Bildungsurlaub beantragen !!!


----------



## Medo (1. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch wird das "Fischreich"....tagsüber die Fotoshootings mit den Ü80 und abends auch wieder nackte Fische..|supergri |supergri
> PS. Bin nur gerade am Überlegen, was Medo da so gefaselt hat; irgendwas von, wenn ich mich benehme dann vielleicht Verlobung..#c ;+ |supergri |supergri
> Bei der versammelten Fachkompetenz kann ich wohl Bildungsurlaub beantragen !!!


 
na warte|krach: 




















ist der ruf erst ruiniert, lebt es sich völlig ungen....:c


----------



## Karstein (11. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

War da irgendwas?? |kopfkrat 

Werden wohl auf dem Anreiseweg noch ´nen Abstecher nach OD zu einem etablierten Retrieverzüchter einlegen müssen - sach nur: Weiber... Soll wohl partout ein Brüderchen für Paddy ran...#t


----------



## Dorschdiggler (13. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

soso OD also......
wann denn ungefähr :q :q :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Soooo jetzt mal ein paar Fräääägen! Wo verbringt ihr denn nun die Nacht? Wat ist mit AfterHourParty? Wo trefft ihr euch alle? Darf ich dabei sein :q:q:q???


----------



## marioschreiber (13. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Also meiner Erfahrung nach ist die "After-Show-Party" mir den Redakteuren der R&R immer die lustigste ! 
Vorallem Siggi Stümke ist echt lustig wenn er einen "im Tee" hat !


----------



## Karstein (13. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

@ Vossi: wann OD oder wann Welpe? :m

Die Züchter ham am 24. leider keine Zeit für uns, müssen zu ´ner Schau. Also treiben wir uns ab morgens in Oldenburch rum und kommen frühen Nachmittag am Pelzhaken an - zum Warmfischen.


----------



## Reppi (13. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Darf man denn eigentlich mit Retrie anfüttern..|kopfkrat |kopfkrat  
Nur wenn ihr den Kleinen gleich mit nehmt, hat der doch nen Schaden für´s Leben...


----------



## Karstein (13. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

@ Reppi: ein Wurf steht momentan nicht an, und wir kommen ohne Paddy an. Also nix mit Retriever-Rubbydubby.


----------



## Medo (13. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Also meiner Erfahrung nach ist die "After-Show-Party" mir den Redakteuren der R&R immer die lustigste !
> Vorallem Siggi Stümke ist echt lustig wenn er einen "im Tee" hat !


 
das hab ich garnicht mitbekommen:q


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> das hab ich garnicht mitbekommen:q



Nananaaaa.... Jetzt kann ich mir auch vorstellen, warum Du immer rote Augen hast bei diesem Event :q:q:q#6


----------



## Dorschdiggler (13. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> @ Vossi: wann OD . Also treiben wir uns ab morgens in Oldenburch rum



Kerl denn schreib doch OL #d 

Ich dachte schon, dass Ihr vor meiner Haustür seid #c


----------



## Reppi (14. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Mal ne ganz bescheidene Frage:
Habt ihr euch nun schon angemeldet, oder machen wir das vor Ort ?
Gruß Uwe


----------



## marioschreiber (14. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Brauchst dich nicht anmelden !
Das machen die nur um im Vorfeld ungefähr zu wissen was kommt.
Keiner wird weggeschickt.


----------



## Medo (14. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				mario schrieb:
			
		

> Brauchst dich nicht anmelden !
> 
> Das machen die nur um im Vorfeld ungefähr zu wissen was kommt.


 
erscheinen mario... erscheinen 



			
				mario schrieb:
			
		

> Keiner wird weggeschickt.


es sei denn es sind exil-belgier mit nem nordseetouch


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Soooo jetzt mal ein paar Fräääägen! Wo verbringt ihr denn nun die Nacht? Wat ist mit AfterHourParty? Wo trefft ihr euch alle? Darf ich dabei sein :q:q:q???



Nochmals die Frage...... Da werd ich hier einfach ignoriert von euch :c #h


----------



## Reppi (14. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

@Pasi
Ich glaube Hugh Hefner macht da abends ne Party.....
Mehr habe ich auch noch nicht gehört.. #c


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Na das ja mal geillll.... Wer von euch ist Hefner :q??? Ich bring vielleicht nochn Bunny mit!


----------



## Medo (14. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Na das ja mal geillll.... Wer von euch ist Hefner :q??? Ich bring vielleicht nochn Bunny mit!


 
wieso...darfste allein nicht los;+


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> wieso...darfste allein nicht los;+




Doch nicht mein Bunny! Ein Hefner-Bunny für alle :q


----------



## Karstein (17. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Neinneinnein @ Vossi: wir dachten, wir würden Züchter in OlDeslohe treffen. Nun aber nich, insofern fahren wir gleich nach Oldenburch/ Holstein und nich OL Niedersachsen!

@ *Gernot*: Bettwäsche einmalig pro Ausgabe 7,50 EUR / Satz ham mer aber nich, gelle? Bettwäsche selber mitbringen, oder?

@ all: Siegi ist zur Wedelmesse in Süddeutschland und damit wohl nicht an der Küste, wie mir René vertellte.


----------



## Hendrik (19. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Bald ist es soweit, bin schon tierisch gespannt darauf was beim TDM gehen wird :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Ich bin gespannt was mit der PARTY ist!!!! :q:q:q

Wenn da nichts geht Henne, dann gehen wir eben alleine Grillen und die Whyskiflaschen leeren oder wat meinst Du dazu :q?


----------



## Hendrik (19. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Jo genau, das machen wir - Twisterbine ist auch recht herzlich eingeladen :q :q :q :q :q :q


----------



## Rausreißer (19. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Klar, Pasi und Hendrik, kommt mal rum.
Da geht was. Das ist doch der Betriebsausflug der Rute&Rolle Redaktion.
Die werden da doch die Puppen fliegen lassen.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Nun Karsten, ich meine das wird wie immer, äh also dass, was mann selber dafür verantwortlich ist, was man Abends im seinem Bett vorfindet. |rolleyes 
Hierbei warne ich natürlich ganz besonders vor Vorschlägen von SG Weiche H. Fans und Bauruinenbesitzern. |uhoh:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Schön wäre es, wenn Guido auf die beiden aufpassen könnte.  
Na, das wird echt spannend, freu mich schon. :m 


Gernot #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Puppen angeln ist cool.... Bin dabei #6


----------



## Medo (20. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> |uhoh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

na wenn da mal nicht der bock zum gärtner gemacht wird  

das guido stecken wir in nen rucksack und stellen es daneben 





na das kann ja was werden.....  wir haben ja extra ein trainingswoend hingelegt und ich muss sagen... ich bin in form:m 
aber der silberpudel fährt doch tatsächlich nach fl. um endlich mal auszuschlafen|kopfkrat


----------



## NordlichtSG (20. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Nun Karsten, ich meine das wird wie immer, äh also dass, was mann selber dafür verantwortlich ist, was man Abends im seinem Bett vorfindet. |rolleyes
> Hierbei warne ich natürlich ganz besonders vor Vorschlägen von SG Weiche H. Fans und Bauruinenbesitzern. |uhoh:
> 
> 
> ...


 

Kaum seit ihr wieder einen Tag wech von der heiligen Förde, schon spottet ihr wieder ... 
Dir zeige ich noch einmal ausgewogenes Wedeln, am besten Du schaust dir demnächst den Rückschwung von Medo an ... grazil, ohne Kraftaufwand, volle Kontrolle, sauberes Präsentieren ... immer im Backing #6


----------



## Karstein (20. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				NordlichtSG schrieb:
			
		

> immer im Backing #6



Pöööh, ist doch keine Kunst - einfach gleich die Leine weglassen und nur mit Backing fischen. Oder ´nen Meter-Schusskopf benutzen. |supergri


----------



## Blauortsand (20. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Pöööh, ist doch keine Kunst - einfach gleich die Leine weglassen und nur mit Backing fischen. Oder ´nen Meter-Schusskopf benutzen. |supergri




Am letzten wochende wurde behauptet die sicherste methode um nicht von medo mit der Fliege konfrontiert zu werden da wäre der sicherste Ort genau vor Ihm!


----------



## NordlichtSG (20. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Am letzten wochende wurde behauptet die sicherste methode um nicht von medo mit der Fliege konfrontiert zu werden da wäre der sicherste Ort genau vor Ihm!


 
Dies wurde nicht nur behauptet, ich habe es ausprobiert ... und schaue an, es klappt!#6


----------



## Rausreißer (20. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Backing ? #c 

Was ist das? Ist der nicht der Bereich wo die Nahrungsmittel am Strand aufbewahrt werden. ? #c 

Ein Hotspot von Medo  

Gernot #h


----------



## NordlichtSG (20. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Backing ? #c
> 
> Was ist das? Ist der nicht der Bereich wo die Nahrungsmittel am Strand aufbewahrt werden. ? #c
> 
> ...


 
Eigentlich beides!
Ein Hotspot von Medo wo Nahrungsmittekl aufbewahrt wurden ... meine Angeltasche. Als Medo dann herausfand, dass dort Fleisch und Getreide in verarbeitender Form deponiert waren wurden seine Pausen immer länger


----------



## Medo (20. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

@silberpudel und hochhackenträger

macht nur weiter so...|motz: 
ich krieg euch am woend. 

|director:achso... ihr beiden 0´ler

jan und ich haben die silberne schuppen extra am kork dran gelassen von unseren heutigen mahlzeiten|splat2: 

@gernot
kannst heut abend zum essen kommen.... ist genug da


----------



## NordlichtSG (20. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

@gernot

Hatten wir da nicht auch so eine Geschichte am WE mit einer gefangenen Meerforelle, die aber komischerweise niemand gesehen hat? |kopfkrat
Die soll angeblich der Ästhetik-Gott der Fliegenfischer am Samstag verhaftet haben ...


----------



## goeddoek (21. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Hurra - sah erst so aus, als ob ich gar nicht ko.. ääääh erscheinen könnte  
Jetzt kann ich zumindest am Samstag dabei sein.Zwar "nur" zum zugucken und begierig Infos aufnehmen, aber besser als nichts |jump: 

Und lerne dabei den Sylverpasi kennen, dem ich irgendwann zur Boardferkelwahl verhelfen werde  :m


----------



## Dr. Komix (21. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Wollte mal wissen wie der ablauf so aussieht.?

also am sa um 10 die Vorträge bis??? und von ??? über???

und nach den Vorträgen? Ich will ja nicht ins wasser (eh zu voll) nur bischen lauschen und |bla:  und tips und so. 

denk mal werd in begleitung kommen. kann ja nicht schaden.


----------



## maki1980 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Mahlzeit..
wo in Pelzerhaken soll den die Aktion stattfinden?
Da ich am Samstag eh in Pelzerhaken bin wollte ich mir das suuuuper
spektakel mal anschauen :O)))))

Gruß
MAKI


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Hier der Link vom Veranstallter!!!! Dort steht, wie wo was abgeht....

http://www.kalles-angelshop.de/tdm06.htm


@Georg.... Na dat wird auch mal Zeit :m:q..... Ich hoffe Du findest mich auch. Aber wenn Du meinen Sylver-Paserati mit AB-Aufkleber auf der Heckscheibe findest, wird es gaaaaaanz warm :q! Ich werde mit 4 oder 5 Mann unterwegs sein.


----------



## DerDuke (21. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Yipeeh, noch 3x arbeiten, dann gehts los (wenn nicht doch noch etwas dazwischen kommt). |laola: 

Ich muss hier unbedingt weg. Heute hat es bei uns schon wieder geschneit, ich kann keine Schneeflocken mehr sehen :v 

Der Rhönwurz steht auch schon bereit! :#2:


----------



## Karstein (22. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

@ Dennis: mit 4 bis 5 Mann unterwegs? Haste Deine Bodyguards wegen der Ferkelfahndung dabei? :m

Ich überlege ernsthaft, ob ich bei meinem Geisteszustand anreisen soll...Vor vier Monaten die neue Cardinal C33 gekauft, die ist noch jungfräulich unbenutzt...Und wir haben jetzt dreimal alles durchgesucht, diese %&$§(=???!!! Rolle ist unauffindbar!! #q 

(hab daraufhin die olle Daiwa frisch bespult...)

~~~ Zweimal werden wir noch wach ~~~


----------



## NordlichtSG (22. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Cardinal?
Daiwa? 
|kopfkrat 
Ich glaub' ich bin im falschen Film!?! Seit wann kann man die denn mit Backing und Flugschnur befüllen, an einer Fliegenrute befestigen und dann noch damit wedeln?

Haus Midsummer: Fly only ... Puristen -> kein Schnurkorb, kein Kescher, nur eine Fliege pro Tag erlaubt, nach jedem Wurf fünf Schritte nach rechts oder links, je nach Wetterlage |supergri


----------



## Reppi (22. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

@Gernot
Denkst Du bitte noch mal an die Info´s ??
Ich wollte dann auch so gegen nachmittag da sein..
Gruß Uwe

PS. wat soll ich denn nu noch mitbringen ??


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> @ Dennis: mit 4 bis 5 Mann unterwegs? Haste Deine Bodyguards wegen der Ferkelfahndung dabei? :m



Genau das ist der Grund |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: :q oooooder man könnte meinen, die Jungs müssen meinen Fisch wegschleppen....:q:q:q


----------



## Karstein (22. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

@ Michael: hab ja alibi-technisch eine FliFi-Kombo im Handgepäck, für die Einlasskontrolle. :m

@ Jelle: die Moby Jigs habe ich auch schon parat gelegt, bring bitte Deine Stella und ´nen dicken Popper oder Wobbler zum Testen mit!


----------



## angelblinker (22. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

wollte mal wissen wo ich die ergebnisse des letzten mefo treffens sehen kann??????????


----------



## Karstein (22. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Schaust Du hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=44581


----------



## NordlichtSG (22. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

@Haus Midsummer

Habe gerade mit Karsten geschnackt, dabei ist ihm folgendes in der beschreibung der Anlage aufgefallen:
..... Die Strandhäuser liegen in einem sicheren, *autofreien* Gebiet mit direktem Strandzugang .... #q 

Wenn dies stimmen sollte:
Wer schleppt dann das ganze Tackle und die Erfrischungen? |kopfkrat  Allein Medo braucht ja 'nen ganzen Hänger...

Also brauchen wir einen Butler, der die elitären Gäste an der Rezeption in Empfang nimmt und sich um das Gepäck kümmert! #6 

Karsten hat vorgeschlagen Gernot soll dies übernehmen, da er ja eh für die Hütte zuständig ist! Guido kommt leider erst am Samstag, er wäre ja eigentlich dafür zu gebrauchen!
Weitere Vorschläge? Kann ja nicht sein, dass wir vor Betreten des Gemeindehauses schon vor Müdigkeit ermattet sind :m


----------



## Karstein (22. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

 :m #6

@ Gernot: ginge dies tatsächlich? Du weißt, ich darf mich wegen der zahlreichen Hammerdrills vorher nich verausgaben...


----------



## Reppi (22. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Und ich bin der Überraschungsgast im Sack, dass geht also auch üüberhaupt nicht.. 
Und Gernot als Lurch der Butler....an den Gedanken könnte ich mich gewöhnen..|supergri |supergri 
Also bitte 16:12 das ersten Kaltschalengetränk bereit halten..:m


----------



## Rausreißer (22. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Wohl dem, der einen "Hänger" in diesem Medium überzeugend argumentiereren  kann. Das herumhängen im "Parterre" entbindet natürlich nicht von der Pflicht sich an sich an kulinarischen oder geistigen Inhalten zu beteiligen  

Gernot #h


----------



## Hardi (22. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Moin, werde meine Zinken und die volle Montour auch am Sa. mal reinhängen. Als Watanglernewbie freue ich schon auf eine geballte Boradierfahrung.
Habe ich Gernot ja auch versprochen... Du bist Schuld! 
Für den So. muß ich mal schauen - aber ist ja nich' so weit weg.
Freue mich mal endlich ans Wasser zu kommen.


----------



## Karstein (23. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

@ Haus Midsummer: Hab gestern schon mal Frühstück eingekauft, u.a. 20 Eier, Speck, ein wenig Brot, Aufschnitt, Kaffee, Knabberzeugs für die Abende. Das wird nur nicht für alle Insassen und beide Tage reichen, falls wir alle gemeinsam frühstücken. Also bringt noch ein wenig mit, falls Frühstück erwünscht.


----------



## marioschreiber (23. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

...Mist !
Ich muss arbeiten und kann Samstag erst um etwa 15 Uhr da sein 
und da ich Sonntag schon wieder um 6 Uhr arbeiten "darf" werde ich wohl auch nicht ewig bleiben.


----------



## DerDuke (23. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Hallo Mario,

Schade dass du erst so spät kommen kannst. 

Aber wahrscheinlich wirst du dann wieder (wie im letzten Jahr) in Jeanshose und mit Turnschuhen allen am Strand zeigen, wie man eine Mefo fängt. #q


----------



## Karstein (23. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Och nö, näh Mario?  Das klingt ja fast wie bei Heiko...


----------



## Jan77 (23. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Moin Kinners,#h 

hätte Euch gerne alle wieder mal geknuddelt, aber leider muss ich mir ´ne Runde Rechnungswesen und Buchhaltung in den Kopp knallen.
Während Ihr dann Eure Lachmuskeln und die Leber strapaziert, bringe ich meinen Kopf zur explosion.#q  

Wünsch Euch allen viel Spass und ein paar Silberbarren aus der Brandung.


----------



## Karstein (23. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Tach Jan,

gib´s zu: Du willst Dir bloß nich die Blase entzünden. :m

Schade, dass De keine Zeit hast, aber Büffeln geht vor.

Toitoi & Gruß an Saskia und Dich

Karstein


----------



## Jan77 (23. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Okay hast ja recht......ich frier doch immer so schnell.


----------



## Fastroller (24. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Moin, |wavey: 

was für super Wind für morgen....:v :v :v 

#d #d #d #d


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (24. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Das wird auf jeden Fall eine herausvorderung mit DEM wind eine trutte aus der welle zu kurbeln:g 
Aber wir lassen uns nicht demoralisieren.
Wird schon werden:m 

Bis Morgen Jungs

Mirco


----------



## goeddoek (24. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Boot angler schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wir lassen uns nicht demoralisieren.
> Wird schon werden:m
> 
> Bis Morgen Jungs
> ...




So wollen wir das hören #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Noch mal zur Info: Wer will kann abends mal in Pelzerhaken auf dem Parkplatz nach mir und ein paar anderen Ausschau halten. Der Grill steht ab 20 Uhr in Flammen. Kann jeder mitgrillen, wer was zu grillen hat :q! Ein paar Flaschen sind auch dabei #6! Würd mich freuen, wenn ich ein paar von euch dort sehe. Die "ÄLTEREN" haben ja wohl schon was vor :m......


----------



## Hardi (24. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Die Watausrüstüng fliegt aber auch bei dem Wind hinten in den Kombi und kommt mit. Und Sonntag ist ja auch noch ein Tag mit hoffentlich weniger Wind.


----------



## goeddoek (24. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Noch mal zur Info: Wer will kann abends mal in Pelzerhaken auf dem Parkplatz nach mir und ein paar anderen Ausschau halten. Der Grill steht ab 20 Uhr in Flammen. Kann jeder mitgrillen, wer was zu grillen hat :q! Ein paar Flaschen sind auch dabei #6! Würd mich freuen, wenn ich ein paar von euch dort sehe. Die "ÄLTEREN" haben ja wohl schon was vor :m......




Da wär ich ja gerne dabeigewesen. Muss aber abends zum Geburtstag. Denke aber, da ja keiner zurückfahren muss, dass man vielleicht ein Bierchen zusammen trinken kann, odä ?  :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> Da wär ich ja gerne dabeigewesen. Muss aber abends zum Geburtstag. Denke aber, da ja keiner zurückfahren muss, dass man vielleicht ein Bierchen zusammen trinken kann, odä ?  :q




Jo wo und wann willst Du mit mir Stößchen?:q


----------



## goeddoek (24. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Na ja - am besten gleich einen "Elfüürtje" auf dem Parkplatz. Man muss sich ja nicht "zuschiggern". Oder kurzfristiger Besuch bei Dir am Strand. Handynummer zwecks Absprache müsstes Du jeden Moment haben :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Jau dat klärn wir morgen ab. Ich geh jetzt to Bett! Bis morgen allerseits und kömmt jut an! #6


----------



## Skorpion (24. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

@ passi 
PN ist raus

bis morgen


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Jau Maddin is allns klor! Bis morgen....!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (24. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Noch mal zur Info: Wer will kann abends mal in Pelzerhaken auf dem Parkplatz nach mir und ein paar anderen Ausschau halten. Der Grill steht ab 20 Uhr in Flammen...
> 
> Das klingt super, aber auch ich muß leider noch zum Geburtstag#c
> MEINE Freundin ist in knapp 2 stunden 35!! Und ich fahr zum TdM...
> ...


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Woooooo sind die fetten Fotos???


----------



## darksnake (26. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Mich würde auch interessieren was gelaufen ist?


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (26. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Anscheinend nicht soo viel. 
Wetterbedingungen waren ja auch MEER als *******:v 

Oder es haben eben einfach nur "nichtboardies" was gefangen...
Was irgentwie ein schlechtes Bild auf uns wirft#d 

Naja, vielleichtkommt ja noch was..

Grüsse

Mirco


----------



## meyerlein (26. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Moin,



> nscheinend nicht soo viel.
> Wetterbedingungen waren ja auch MEER als *******



Aber Ingos 73er war doch ein netter Fisch:q 

|wavey: meyerlein


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (26. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Und wo steht das??|krach: 
Bin doch selber den ganzen Tag die Küsten abgefahren, habe da schon kein silber gesehen, wederbei mir, noch bei anderen...
habe eben nochmal rute und rolle de gecheckt, auch nix, und nichtmal bei kalle´s angelshop#d 
bin ein bisschen enttäuscht muß ich sagen, der info fluß "stockt"...
Bild von dem Monster??

Grüsse

Mirco


----------



## symphy (26. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Ich konnte wegen Arbeit nicht teilnehmen und bin um so mehr gespannt wie es den so gelaufen ist ,Bilder wären auch nicht schlecht Jungs ,aber erst mal zu sich kommen .................................


----------



## meyerlein (26. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Moin,

Bilder gibts wohl erst später, da der Ingo noch eine Woche die Küste beackert !
Aber R&R sollten Fotos haben, mal sehn was da kommt.

Gruß meyerlein


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Gestern sind 4 gefangen worden, wenn das der aktuelle Stand war und heute morgen hab ich 5 Mefos um die 45-50 cm und einen lütten Dorsch selbst am Strand liegen sehen. Aktueller Endstand weiß ich nicht. Bin zu 12 Uhr dort nicht mehr aufgeschlagen und bin nach Hause.

Ich muss noch sagen, dass mir persönlich dieses Jahr der TDM nicht gefallen hat. Die Orga war schon i.O., aber die Räumlichkeit in Pelzerhaken war für mich nicht so prall. Sehr klein und nicht zu vergleichen mit den anderen Events in Wallnau. Im großen und ganzen gefiel mir der TDM auf der Insel 100 mal besser. Und das schlimmste war..... MEIN MALER Thomas Kubitz war nicht da verdammt :r:r:r! 

Aber sonst hat mir der TDM schon sehr viel Spaß gemacht! Gut und legger GEGRILLT und das eine oder andere Bierchen geschlabbert und auch noch alte und neue Gesichter gesehen. Wat war das ein Spaß bei Medo, Jelle & Co. in der Hütte #6#6#6.....


----------



## goeddoek (26. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss noch sagen, dass mir persönlich dieses Jahr der TDM nicht gefallen hat. Die Orga war schon i.O., aber die Räumlichkeit in Pelzerhaken war für mich nicht so prall. Sehr klein und nicht zu vergleichen mit den anderen Events in Wallnau. Im großen und ganzen gefiel mir der TDM auf der Insel 100 mal besser. .....



Ja - ich war auch nicht wirklich begeistert. Hatte mehr erwartet.Schade.

Von den Boardies hab ich ausser Dir leider keinen entdecken können. Hab mir dann die Fliegenfischervorstellung angeschaut.Die war wirklich gut.Fing dann leider an zu regnen und den Pasi hab ich nicht erreicht.Falsche Nummer?
Sind dann zurückgefahren.

Fazit: für jemanden, der in der Nähe wohnt und beide Tage teilnehmen kann sicher ne gute Sache.

Für mich hat sich die 3stündige Anfahrt leider nicht gelohnt.


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Mhhhhhh also mein Handy war an Georg. Keine Ahnung was da nicht geklappt hat. Vielleicht hab ich mir ja einen Zahlendreher geleistet.


----------



## Rausreißer (26. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Nette Party,

Ich hoffe, alle sind Heil nach Hause gekommen. 
Der Duke hat den dritten Platz mit seiner Meerforelle belegt.

Glückwunsch Markus, endgeil#6   Und auch  Reppi ist anscheinend auch noch in der Wertung.

Hab gerade mal geguckt:  21.30 Uhr, 12°Grad Außentemperatur in Hamburg.
Tja, etwas spät, aber nun geht’s los.

Grüße an die Boardies-Teilnehmer vom TDM 2006:m 

Gernot#h


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Jau Gernot. Das freut mich, dass endlich mal Boardis prämiert werden #6#6#6! Petri an die glücklichen Fänger......


----------



## marioschreiber (26. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Jau Gernot. Das freut mich, dass endlich mal Boardis prämiert werden #6#6#6! Petri an die glücklichen Fänger......


 
Das waren nicht die ersten !


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Das waren nicht die ersten !



:q Das mag stimmen, aber keine die ich kannte... Sonst wüsste ich was davon oder man hat mir was verschwiegen all die letzten 3 Jahre .... Wo warst Du eigentlich....?


----------



## Micky (27. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

*@ Pasilein:* Ich hab Samstag gegen 17 Uhr versucht Dich anzurufen, NÜSCHT !!! Wollte ja auch noch vorbei schauen, aber nachdem ich dann jemand anderes in der Leitung hatte die mir sagte das Du irgendwo aufm Campingplatz im Auto sitzt und Pilsetten verdrückst hab ich mir den Weg gespart.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (27. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> :q Das mag stimmen, aber keine die ich kannte... Sonst wüsste ich was davon oder man hat mir was verschwiegen all die letzten 3 Jahre .... Wo warst Du eigentlich....?


....nun ja...den TDM gibt es ja nicht erst drei Jahre|supergri 
und er war am Wasser |supergri |supergri


----------



## marioschreiber (27. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

Ich hab mit Vossi und Richard (Mefo) gefischt.


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ....nun ja...den TDM gibt es ja nicht erst drei Jahre|supergri
> und er war am Wasser |supergri |supergri



:q Ich meinte ja auch die letzten DREI JAHRE, WO ICH DABEI WAR. Da hab ich keinen von der AB-Gemeinde gesehen, der FISCH HATTE....:q Also freu ich mich jetzt, dass es einige gab von uns, die FISCH HATTEN.....#6#6#6


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> *@ Pasilein:* Ich hab Samstag gegen 17 Uhr versucht Dich anzurufen, NÜSCHT !!! Wollte ja auch noch vorbei schauen, aber nachdem ich dann jemand anderes in der Leitung hatte die mir sagte das Du irgendwo aufm Campingplatz im Auto sitzt und Pilsetten verdrückst hab ich mir den Weg gespart.



@*Mickylein*.... Ich hatte mein Handy an! Andere haben mich ja auch erreicht. Vielleicht hast Du ne falsche Nr eingetippt, wobei Du mich schon mal auf meine neue Nr angerufen hast und da ging das. Empfang hatte ich auch ohne Ende! Ich hatte doch geschrieben, dass ich auf jeden Fall dabei bin. Also hättest Du auch hinfahren können. Du hättest uns schon gefunden.... Hast ne Menge Spaß verpasst Hasi.....:m


----------



## Kai Schliecker (27. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

#q Hey ,

das Wetter war doch für den A.........:c

ca. 2 Grad die Luft , und das Wasser war auch nicht wärmer !!!

WIND WIND WIND

Und Heute glatte 18 Grad in S/H


----------



## angelblinker (27. März 2006)

*AW: Tag der Meerforelle 2006*

gratuliere zu den fängen :m 

 war den samstag auch da weißenhaus dann pelzerhaken beides 

nullnummern:c  hätte mir das anders vorgestellt nach 2 

monaten warten aber die vorträge waren gut und lustig war der tdm auch 

nebenbei.

versuche es in 2 wochen nochmal.

petri an alle#6 #6 #6


----------

